# Rick89 Road to becoming an animal!



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

As some here may already know I have been training on and off since last July for strongman after com ing 2nd in a novice comp and getting the bug for the sport, I have two big comps coming up this year the first being The Royal Counties Strength Festival (Intermediate Category) in just under 9 weeks( April 22nd) , and the second being The Chase Charity Challenge 2012 which the date is tbc in may or june.

Training as of late has been very little and motivation down, as I am so close to comp need a good kick up the but so decided time was right for the new journal

Current stats

Age 22, 18.5 stone far from lean, deadlift 280kg, squat 232.5, axle clean and press 130k, front squat 160k

Goals, 19 stone, deadlift 300k, squat 250k, axle clean and press 140kg, log clean and press 120k, front squat 180k.

So I need to get my a$$ into gear asap!! And get STRONG !!! I thought I would start this as an extra boost to my comp training and give anybody who is interested an insight into my training/diet/AAS up to the comps .I hope to peak and reach my best strength, power and size levels thus far in my training ever .

Training will be along the lines of the following but may change due to work commitments or unseen circumstances...

Mondays-Pressing and accessory, and core

Tuesdays-Deadlift and back accessory

Wendsday-Rest/conditioning

Thursday-Squats and accessory

Friday-Pressing and accessory

Saturday- Strongman Events

Sunday-Rest/conditioning

This is the plan so will be ensuring alot of sleep and food to give me every chance of recovery, I will also be doing an 8 hour day manual labour job, 7 days a week up to the comp which is far from ideal but I feel with the right food , AAS, and rest I may be able to pull this off, we shall see lol

Will be supplementing with the following: vit c, vit e, omega 3, and st johns wort.

My diet will be what ever I choose to eat and obviously no restrictions as BF levels are of no concern to me currently I will be aiming for around 10,000 calories a day and as much protein as humanly possible over 7-8 meals around my work scheduale, and will detail the diet at the end of each day.

Protein will be from- Red meat/eggs/milk/whey/cheese,

Carbs-weetabix/oatmeal/fruit ,

Fats-nuts/meat/olive oil

I am currently running my homebrew test enathate as my base and this will continue, in two weeks time I plan to add rather tren acetate or NPP, undecided at the moment and then a week or two later will introduce dbol or oxy's aswell as my first experience with pre workout test suspension 3-4 times a week and fast acting slin 2x a day, which also never used but done lots of research and will see how i get on with.

I also plan some pic updates to progress size gains on the way

Let the madness begin .... :beer:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck to you Rick. Am expecting great things from you this year:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good luck to you Rick. Am expecting great things from you this year:thumbup1:


Thanks buddy support always massively appreciated

I need to step up my game


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Best of luck dude, get your name down for the cheshires, me and badger are doing it!


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

best of luck with the up and coming comps subbed


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck rick lad hope all goes to plan mate...


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

good luck with your comps mate, might see you at one of those comps myself (as a spectator) later in the year


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks buddy support always massively appreciated
> 
> I need to step up my game


I'm sure you will, mate.

And if you don't I might come out of retirement and show you how it's done:lol: Did my first deadlift in 4 years last week lol....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

good luck mate. subbed


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dowie said:


> 10,000 cals a day.... Mate that's immense
> 
> Good luck man.


Ive got no choice with the work demand and training need every chance I have lol

I always respond best to big feeds


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm sure you will, mate.
> 
> And if you don't I might come out of retirement and show you how it's done:lol: Did my first deadlift in 4 years last week lol....


How did it go fella?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> How did it go fella?


Been doing some rack pulls lately to test my dodgy back. Been going okay so just dropped the bar to the floor and did a one rep lift with 200kg lol. I'm happy with a 200kg rep average lol so will be sticking to the rack work for a while, but was pleased to do a full lift considering the state my back was in a while back


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea it will be tough with doing the day job but with eating more food and aas you will retain your muscle and recover enough I would have thought


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Been doing some rack pulls lately to test my dodgy back. Been going okay so just dropped the bar to the floor and did a one rep lift with 200kg lol. I'm happy with a 200kg rep average lol so will be sticking to the rack work for a while, but was pleased to do a full lift considering the state my back was in a while back


nice work mate :thumb:

How are you getting on with the bodybuilding style training?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yea it will be tough with doing the day job but with eating more food and aas you will retain your muscle and recover enough I would have thought


deffo mate

The only thing that may concern me is burning my cns out but well see how it goes 

Im going to get alot of sleep in between work and training


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nice work mate :thumb:
> 
> How are you getting on with the bodybuilding style training?


Ok I guess. It seems to creep closer and closer to strength training every workout though, lol....


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Is your energy good whilst taking aas?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

well in mate, look forward to seeing you progress. best of luck


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> deffo mate
> 
> The only thing that may concern me is burning my cns out but well see how it goes
> 
> Im going to get alot of sleep in between work and training


You'll be fine, the way I see it is if athletes can do their day to day routines I/you can do it what we want to do to challenge ourselves.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Is your energy good whilst taking aas?


Never really thought about it

My energy is best when sleep is really good so may have to invest in some sleep aids


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> well in mate, look forward to seeing you progress. best of luck


cheers buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best mr animal :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> all the best mr animal :thumb:


cheers buddy. hopefully haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy. hopefully haha


get some pics up aswell you lazy fcuker 

or training videos


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> get some pics up aswell you lazy fcuker
> 
> or training videos


Got None currently but will do every week or so buddy for sure


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Feckin "A",here we go!

Good luck,we will be there!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Got None currently but will do every week or so buddy for sure


pics of your mrs would be better :lol:

not sure if you seen these mate but worth a look .


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Subbed. Good luck with this mate, I dont know much about strongman training so I look forward to learning loads from your journal.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

subbed. good luck m8 look forward 2 seeing some of your lifts


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

pics of your mrs would be better :lol:

not sure if you seen these mate but worth a look .

Its always nice to hear guys talking about being 390lbs!

A great load of tips:thumb:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck, should make for very interesting reading!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonights session

standing military press (strict)

60kx6

70kx6

80kx6

90kx5

90kx5

smith machine military (seated) 5 sets

close grip bench

110kx6x5sets

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well guys bit slow the journal had a mega busy week so havent had much time on here

training this week has gone really well as has diet, cals have been very high as has protein, feel big and full and pretty strong

hoping to get to play with the strongman equipment tomorow so will update and keep it regular from her on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get some videos of your event training done :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> get some videos of your event training done :thumb:


will try mate but usually dead in there on a sunday but will try my best

hope your well buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> get some videos of your event training done :thumb:


I have been holding my breath for them,may have to breath soon though bro!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> will try mate but usually dead in there on a sunday but will try my best
> 
> hope your well buddy


all good mate ta .

ok so if the training vids are a no go then film yourself smashing the mrs tonight or just take pics of her cracking ass :thumbup1:

sounds like your fired up again mate hope all is good with you .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> all good mate ta .
> 
> ok so if the training vids are a no go then film yourself smashing the mrs tonight or just take pics of her cracking ass :thumbup1:
> 
> sounds like your fired up again mate hope all is good with you .


haha

Ye mate seems Ive got the drive back in me recently thanks


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

no training today due to no access to events

lots of big feeds and rest and smash farmers, yolke and stone tmoz

feel big and strong.....EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

also just devoured bacon butties and huge shake (ice cream, milk and bannana mmm) :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This is great reading turbo is a t full boost i see!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fat fcuker :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> also just devoured bacon butties and huge shake (ice cream, milk and bannana mmm) :thumb:


What in the last min between posts--shat!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was

Steel Log clean and press

80kx1

90kx1

100kx1

110kx1....PB

120x fail just short of lock out

120xfail again same place ggrrr

100kx3

100kx3

80kx6 x 3 (strict press)

Savickas Press

60kx6 reps x 5 sets only light as shoulders were fried by now

close grip bench

100kx5x5

dips bodyweight x 12 x 3 sets


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update folkes

today food has been insane!!! Eaten well over 600g of protein tonnes of steak all day took my george foreman grill to work!

Shoulders and tris are smashed from yesterday, feel pretty strong today, going to train legs shortly will update when back :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant beat the george formby :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick89 said:
 

> also just devoured bacon butties and huge shake (ice cream, milk and bannana mmm) :thumb:


How do you manage to keep that down lol,ide be heaving pml.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mal said:


> How do you manage to keep that down lol,ide be heaving pml.


Feckin easy--love it,my feckin diet i am gettin ****ed off now------kill it,wipe its assre and eat it and its family--rick for president! :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mal said:


> How do you manage to keep that down lol,ide be heaving pml.


puked twice this week- once today and once yesterday force feeding steak and oats when totally full, Im sick of food after just a week on big feed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> puked twice this week- once today and once yesterday force feeding steak and oats when totally full, Im sick of food after just a week on big feed


Data post your puke please?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> puked twice this week- once today and once yesterday force feeding steak and oats when totally full, Im sick of food after just a week on big feed


You nutter mate. I threw up on Saturday after eating too much, it's the worst feeling ever!

Subbed by the way


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> puked twice this week- once today and once yesterday force feeding steak and oats when totally full, Im sick of food after just a week on big feed


haha, puking...should have got pics mate! i think youd deffo vomit if you ate what ive had today

dbol makes me want to puke sometimes,but fvck it my strength is going up every week,and ive

gained 5 lbs in body weight?

I eat boxes of cerial on the weekends,lots of them..works a treat lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am too in love with food to loose it,right blend and freeze then have it as lollypop in summer---pukepop,yum!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good work rick I'll be popping in here - u strongmen work fcukin hard and eat even harder!!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chwarae Teg mate! 10,000 is serious eating.

Subb'd


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys journal bit boring so will try for some vids and pics next week

tonight was as follows

squats

100kx3

140kx3

180kx5

speed squats

140x3x5sets 30 sec rest

front squats

60kx5

80kx5

100kx3

120kx3

140kx3

160kx1

100kx5 x 3 sets

done legs have lost quite alot of strength as they have been neglected last few months but full throttle from now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Heavy fronts though!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Keep the motivation going, the only way ahead is forwards so think positive. Be checking up on ya to see if your slacking.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Keep the motivation going, the only way ahead is forwards so think positive. Be checking up on ya to see if your slacking.


Thanks for the suport mate mean alot :thumb:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks guys journal bit boring so will try for some vids and pics next week
> 
> tonight was as follows
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Heya hun, still hard at it i see....your doing brilliant ...keep up the awesome training....xxx


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> hows the deadlift programme going, what did you set it for kg wise.
> 
> not a bad leg session either to come back to im sure with your focus back on them you will pr very soon.


miles off a squat PB but fronties possibly

I missed 2 weeks of the routine with illness and injury so got to go back to week 3 and start over

set it for a 20kg increase from my current PB of 280 to a target 300


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just caught this and subbed in  looking awesome mate look forward to seeing how 2012 pans out for you!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Just caught this and subbed in  looking awesome mate look forward to seeing how 2012 pans out for you!


Thanks mate got a busy year so hope I can still put 100% in gym


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks mate got a busy year so hope I can still put 100% in gym


I think with spring and summer coming up it'll be more fun getting out there and doing some event work which should helpya mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

No training today guys, rest day, consumed tonnes of red meat and oat and eggs

was almost sick again in work after mammoth feed this power eating sh!t really difficult now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Heya hun, still hard at it i see....your doing brilliant ...keep up the awesome training....xxx


Thanks hun hope your well :thumb:

support mean alot xx


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

subbed mate good look


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> subbed mate good look


cheers mate means alot :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> No training today guys, rest day, consumed tonnes of red meat and oat and eggs
> 
> was almost sick again in work after mammoth feed this power eating sh!t really difficult now


Home for a baaaaarf!

Keep it up bro!


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

You sir are an inspiration to me your size is the size I want to be good luck I'll be watching this thread closely


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

montytom said:


> You sir are an inspiration to me your size is the size I want to be good luck I'll be watching this thread closely


cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

subbed this mate enjoy hearing how your getting on. would be good to get some vids of your deads wouldnt mind seeing that...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

broch316 said:


> subbed this mate enjoy hearing how your getting on. would be good to get some vids of your deads wouldnt mind seeing that...


ye mate, not the kind of gym people take pics and vids lol

and my deadlift training is just doubles at the moment but when go for a PB in month or so will try get a vid mate

cheers


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> ye mate, not the kind of gym people take pics and vids lol
> 
> and my deadlift training is just doubles at the moment but when go for a PB in month or so will try get a vid mate
> 
> cheers


 nice one .. know wot u mean about vids i did it a few month back on my deadlift pb and if looks could kill lol...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just come back from gym, felt ill and really didnt want to train than came back super pumped and feeling great wtf :confused1:

incline bench

warmup then..

60kx10

80kx10

100kx6

120kx6

140kx4

dumbell bench (first time done in about 4 years lol)

50k each handx6x3 sets

incline hammer ( steep incline)

4 plates a side (weight???) x6 reps x 3 sets

ezy bar curls 5 sets of 20k per side for 10 reps nice and strict

whole body felt like it was going to explode, this big feeds is working well also added creatine to diet today.

all good


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> good session and good strongman strength to be doing 50's dumbbells without training , believe it shows the boats going right so to speak.
> 
> creatine, thought hated the supps, :lol: I love me creatine


cheers mate

Well Ive been reading Alot Ausbuilt and Empire boys posts about creatine and read alot of reviews saying it can havea small effect while using PED's ( currently on test enanthate) and thought I would give it a go

I took 5g before session would it be better to take post session??

I have never used anything but whey so will see how it goes not that I will be able to tell with the test blowing me up anyway lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate
> 
> Well Ive been reading Alot Ausbuilt and Empire boys posts about creatine and read alot of reviews saying it can havea small effect while using PED's ( currently on test enanthate) and thought I would give it a go
> 
> ...


Hi mate,i take 3g before and 5g after.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys

Thats all i want some nice water i the muscles while lifitng


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

your eating like a maniac mate, i dont think i'd be able to hack 600g of just protein + everything else lol no wonder you chucked up. but regardless mate your doing great from what i read keep it up.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Thats all i want some nice water i the muscles while lifitng


apparently 5g of test will do that for u :rolleye:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

late sub


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck with your big shows mate. your a strong fvcker at 22 judging by the weight your throwing around. keep pushing hard mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today trained events and was aimed at conditioning work and speed/technique rather than max weights, got the heart pumping well and had very short rest in between sets,

farmers walk speed work

95k each hand x 14mtrs drop pick up and back 14mtrs

115k each hand x 14mtrs drop pick up and back 14mtres

125k each hand x 14mtrs drop pick up and back 14mtrs x 3 sets with little rest, very fast was really pleased with foot speed

then some stones as a have'nt touched them in ages onto roughly 47 inch platform

100kx 3 reps x 3 sets

125k x 1

125k x 1

140k x fail just below platform

140k x failed again same place

125kx 1 x 2 sets

then did some sprints with harness attached to sled with 120kg on for 14 mtres and back x 3 sets

and some runs with heavy barrel, not sure of weight but was heavy as fck lol

then smashed my core

all in pleased with fitness and farmers but need to improve alot on stones, but was expected as havent done hardly any, was the first time i have attempted the 140, will defo get it soon will be focusing on front squats to help this along

had a fun day all in all :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff mate .

zercher squats would be better mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good stuff mate .
> 
> zercher squats would be better mate .


thanks for that mate will have a look at these, didnt think of them tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> thanks for that mate will have a look at these, didnt think of them tbh


you`ll see loads of people trying to front squat or scoop the stones up with the feet to the rear of the stone :nono: place your feet central to the stone and hands under the center like a trap bar deadlift position (kind of lol) then deadlift onto lap re-adjust arms over the top and roll the stone up with your belly (thats why strongmen have bellies :whistling: ) if that makes sense ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> you`ll see loads of people trying to front squat or scoop the stones up with the feet to the rear of the stone :nono: place your feet central to the stone and hands under the center like a trap bar deadlift position (kind of lol) then deadlift onto lap re-adjust arms over the top and roll the stone up with your belly (thats why strongmen have bellies :whistling: ) if that makes sense ?


that makes perfect sense mate

I feel the strength is certainly there at the moment and with practise and perfecting technique could be alot better at stones


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great Strongman living Rick, good to see your firing on all cylinders again.

That is ****ing mega you still eating 10,000 calories a day?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Great Strongman living Rick, good to see your firing on all cylinders again.
> 
> That is ****ing mega you still eating 10,000 calories a day?


cheers buddy

and yes I certainly am and its horrible now I feel like crap constantly lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> that makes perfect sense mate
> 
> I feel the strength is certainly there at the moment and with practise and perfecting technique could be alot better at stones


thats all it is mate trail and error .


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

this is great reading mate . your defo in the right game judging by your incline day... keep up the good work.. oh and stop fukin around and get them 140kg stones lifted


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

That is one huge fecking stone.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

broch316 said:


> this is great reading mate . your defo in the right game judging by your incline day... keep up the good work.. oh and stop fukin around and get them 140kg stones lifted


cheers buddy

My pressing is still a weakness but getting there slowly

that stone will go up, my god its fckin huge though haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> That is one huge fecking stone.


I had i bigger dump today

come on Rick i could still sit on you and you could'nt lift me off !

I am 385lbs again,thinkin d/dol and **** it 400! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

was very tired today had a stressfull dau to say the least

savickas press

warmup then

60kx10

70kx5

80kx 5 reps for 5 sets

few lateral raises

front squats

60kx6

100kx5

120kx5

140kx3

120kx5

all done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sensible to hold back a bit then! :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

whats the benefits of the savickas press mate?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> whats the benefits of the savickas press mate?


only needed for strongman IMO

it just setaed but with no back support, being seated makes it very strict with no leg or hip drive and no back support helps core and gets use to pressing overhead with no support as is done with log press/axle press in comps

Ive only just started these and my delts have deffo strated growing from them, snd my log has gone up by 10kg since also


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> only needed for strongman IMO
> 
> it just setaed but with no back support, being seated makes it very strict with no leg or hip drive and no back support helps core and gets use to pressing overhead with no support as is done with log press/axle press in comps
> 
> Ive only just started these and my delts have deffo strated growing from them, snd my log has gone up by 10kg since also


its alright, just wondered as i have to do my ohp seated due to tight lats forcing me to not be underneath the bar so i get to 55kg and lose balance lol, just assessing my options really until my flexibility goes up


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> its alright, just wondered as i have to do my ohp seated due to tight lats forcing me to not be underneath the bar so i get to 55kg and lose balance lol, just assessing my options really until my flexibility goes up


give it a try mate brilliant shoulder workout IMO


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great journal mate! Subbed, good luck this year!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i may do mate, nice one


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Great journal mate! Subbed, good luck this year!


thanks buddy all support is massively appreciated


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

just caught up. must say impressed with the eating beats me on munchies! reading this makes me realise i really need to get back into training


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> just caught up. must say impressed with the eating beats me on munchies! reading this makes me realise i really need to get back into training


thanks for the support mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

another sh!t session as been stressfull day again ggrrr

deadlifts just belt nostraps

100kx6

140kx6

180kx6

220kx1

270kx1

240kx4

bit of back and biceps then out

need to sort my sh!T out


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Showin great strength,chill,be cool and de gang,it will come back----yin and yang,it has too!

I can now pass on the force so feeeeeeel the vibes,and feckin crack on man ! :lol:


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> another sh!t session as been stressfull day again ggrrr
> 
> deadlifts just belt nostraps
> 
> ...


some heavy deads there rick, especially with no straps.... whats your best deadlift to date?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

stuart.s said:


> some heavy deads there rick, especially with no straps.... whats your best deadlift to date?


from floor is 280 without straps just belt

Ive done 300kg for 2 reps from 17 inch blocks with no straps also


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> another sh!t session as been stressfull day again ggrrr
> 
> deadlifts just belt nostraps
> 
> ...


bet you were flexing in the mirrors to :whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> bet you were flexing in the mirrors to :whistling:


funny you should say that mate first time ive took my hoody off in the gym for ages

the pump made me feel like arnie in pumping iron :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> funny you should say that mate first time ive took my hoody off in the gym for ages
> 
> the pump made me feel like arnie in pumping iron :lol:


its a good feeling til you look in the mirror and see rab c nesbit staring back haha


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> from floor is 280 without straps just belt
> 
> Ive done 300kg for 2 reps from 17 inch blocks with no straps also


thats some goin mate!

what bout with straps? my grips shockin! i need to use straps........ i blaming my carpal tunnel syndrome! lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> its a good feeling til you look in the mirror and see rab c nesbit staring back haha


I try not too look in mirrors these days in fear of qutting strongman forever


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> I try not too look in mirrors these days in fear of qutting strongman forever


put pictures of glenn ross up you be fine lol

good session though .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> from floor is 280 without straps just belt
> 
> Ive done 300kg for 2 reps from 17 inch blocks with no straps also


That's it i quit!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> I had this thought when I did that 270 from the floor last year, looked knackered and rough in the face from brutalising training & thought to myself you look like sh1t so you better effin lift it, that's when I wasnt at my healthiest weight so to speak.
> 
> what's the stress issue about , just general money worries stuff like that, I have those from time to time and other stuff I think we discussed with relationship issues.


a million and one things tbh mate

as some on here already know my 4 year old boy has special needs and we are going through a difficult time with him at the moment

also moving house soon and sorting everything, new carpets etc etc lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good session tonight felt a little strong

squats

barx20

60kx10

100kx6

140kx6

180kx5

220kx1 just below parrllel belt and wraps for this set, alot more in tanks still

front squats

60kx5

100kx5

140kx3

bench

60kx3

100kx3

130kx3

140kx4, felt easy

150kx2 reps pretty good left it here

speed bench and technique practise ( let the bar sit in my pecs for 3 secs each rep fired up)

120kx3

120kx3

120kx3

120kx3

then few heavy pulldowns

felt strong and on fire today, all weights easy enough and plenty left in tank :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Very impressive lifting!

How is eating and weight going?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Solid !!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Very impressive lifting!
> 
> How is eating and weight going?


going well mate eating tonnes

havent weighed myself will do possibly next week and maybe some pics also


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Solid !!


Thanks buddy

felling awesome today hope it stays this way :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Would be great to see buddy!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> I like the approach if your feeling strong one day just go for it mate, really is a breeze training on those type of days.


I was not expecting it at all to be honest

I made sure I left a little in the tank, im far from peaking on any lifts and can feel some big PB's coming up in next few weeks

cheers mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

EDIT- 150 bench was double


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great session Rick hope this is the start of many more as you peak up


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Great session Rick hope this is the start of many more as you peak up


thanks buddy it certainly is going to get better and better

just arrived back from aldi with over hundred pounds worth of calorie fuel :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nothing exciting tonight just some heavy tricep work

resting now and lots of eating ready for event training tmoz :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> nothing exciting tonight just some heavy tricep work
> 
> resting now and lots of eating ready for event training tmoz :thumb:


You just reminded me to book lodgings for 21/22 apr!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You just reminded me to book lodgings for 21/22 apr!


due to finances mate and some very high priority personal problems i will no longer be competing at royal counties mate :no:

just an impossibility at the moment I need to sort out more important things


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

those are some cracking lifts mate. pretty damn strong for a young guy :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> those are some cracking lifts mate. pretty damn strong for a young guy :thumb:


thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> due to finances mate and some very high priority personal problems i will no longer be competing at royal counties mate :no:
> 
> just an impossibility at the moment I need to sort out more important things


that's a shame Rick...Needs must though I spose


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> that's a shame Rick...Needs must though I spose


im pretty gutted to be honest but with fuel and cheap accomodation alone would of cost me undred quid or so

and ive got some very big funds to fork out when moving house soon which are going to cripple me for a bit , and going through some important stufff with my son and his condition at the moment

still got comp in may and the summer sizzler at junction gym ( which is heavy as fck for me lol) to look forward to though :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

trained events today enjoyed it

farmer walk

85k each hand x 14 mtrs

105k each hand x 14 mtres

115 each hand 14 mtrs

125k each hand 14 mtrs

130k each hand 14 mtrs.....quite slow legs and knees sore still from squatting nearly 3 times a week

yoke

180kx 14 mtrs

220k x 14 mtrs

260k x 14 mtrs

310 x 14 mtrs .....again slow but controlled sore knees etc still this is a PB for me

atlas stones

100kx 3 loads

110kx3 loads

125kx2 loads

140kx fail....biceps sore from yesterday and no tacky doesnt help

125kx2 loads

was happy with these even though havent got strong enough to do 140 the technique and speed on the other stones seems alot better already :thumb:

loads of food and rugby today and some heavy training tmoz, maybe log not sure yet guys


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> trained events today enjoyed it
> 
> farmer walk
> 
> ...


 :thumb :Blasting it again babe with a pb thrown in....going strong as an ox hun keep it up....brilliant stuff..i love reading the strongman stuff...absolutely brilliant..!! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking good rick top stuff


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> this was one of the main stumbling blocks for me given im just starting from scratch client wise, isnt the best time to be a personal trainer but have had more enquiries since Ive started to fill backout my frame with quite a few more impressed by that than the strength- cant win, have to be as big as possible but stay proportional, better v-taper and so on.


my problems are a little more serious to be honest mate, its family health


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks guys was fun, feeling pretty sore already cant wait to train events again love it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Blasting it again babe with a pb thrown in....going strong as an ox hun keep it up....brilliant stuff..i love reading the strongman stuff...absolutely brilliant..!! :thumb:


thanks hun means alot x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> looking good rick top stuff


cheers big un


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just having a few beers seeing as my homeland are celebrating tonight

cymru am byth :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Strong mate! deca / cod liver oil mega dose will help the joints perhaps? :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Strong mate! deca / cod liver oil mega dose will help the joints perhaps? :thumb:


true mate

Im not going to run deca but am using high amounts omega and cod liver

will be using ghrp soon to help joints but all in all they are very rarely a problem thankfully


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dowie said:


> Man, that's some seriously heavy lifting :thumb:
> 
> How you getting on with the 10,000 cals a day bud? you makin the cals daily?


its always approx 10,000 I dont specifically count but know roughly

and yes its daily apart from last sunday when I was very busy probably got abour 6000 if that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> true mate
> 
> Im not going to run deca but am using high amounts omega and cod liver
> 
> will be using ghrp soon to help joints but all in all they are very rarely a problem thankfully


Gh?mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Gh?mate


cant afford , just growth hormone realeser pep, never used it but lots on here do and rate it and its fairly cheap


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> cant afford , just growth hormone realeser pep, never used it but lots on here do and rate it and its fairly cheap


Can you get gabba or ghb,they will help if used correctly too?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Can you get gabba or ghb,they will help if used correctly too?


I probably could if wanted but have heard nasty sh!T about them and I am already fighting certain demons in life without going down another destructive path lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> I probably could if wanted but have heard nasty sh!T about them and I am already fighting certain demons in life without going down another destructive path lol


Shat bro i lost the plot there as i knew that!

Forgot,sat night wine thing!

Gabba is suppost to be ok though?I never used it,i used ghb and it was ok!

I had probs too as you know ghb did not become one as i only used it to get gh release.Sorry buddy !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Shat bro i lost the plot there as i knew that!
> 
> Forgot,sat night wine thing!
> 
> ...


no worries mate lol

sounds like can be ok stuff just not worth the risk for me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> no worries mate lol
> 
> sounds like can be ok stuff just not worth the risk for me


cool


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update guys tris still sore from friday so no training today, would have been 4 days in row so not good idea just yet till my body is better i think

just digging in to lots of food ready for pressing and front squats tmoz, will try get a vid as I am considering going for a 170-175 frontie but we will see :thumb:

back and body doesnt even feel sore after events so eating is working well


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Not looked through it all yet but will be keeping up :rockon:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Not looked through it all yet but will be keeping up :rockon:


thanks

its a bit boring in hre currently to be honest but going to get some vids this week :thumb:


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, oooh will be looking forward to the vids then :beer:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Great lifting mate, really good read this!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Great lifting mate, really good read this!


thanks buddy

his week been mega busy so not had a chance to be on here so heres the weeks training......

tuesday-

squats

warmup

60kx6

100kx6

140kx6

180kx6

200kx6 all below parrelel, most reps ive done on 200 I think??

leg press

loads of weight x 30 reps x 5 sets

leg ext

done, lovely session legs felt awesome

wed.....

axle strict press fro rack

warmup then

60kx6

70kx6

80kx6

100kx3

then moved on to push press with same axle etc

110kx3

120kx1

130kx1

then some one arm dbell press cleaned then all reps from shoulder with one arm

45kx8

50kx3

45kx6

need alot of work on these mostly technique me thinks

thursday was.........

front squats al nice and deep

warmup

60kx8

80kx8

100kx6

120kx6

140kx6

hack squats ( fck knows why lol)

2 plates a side x 10

3 plates a side x 10

4 plates a side x 8

few leg ext

then tricep work

and today session was **** because bad schedual ended up having to rush it as gym was due to close and was startving as only had time for one meal before ggrrr, was dehydrated also and it was sweltering, needles to say felt crap and weak

axle clean and press

warmup

80kx5

100kx2

110kx1......cleaned to top of abs (belly lol) then up no belt

120kx1........same tekkers

130kx1..........same again, find them easier then belt cleans

bench worked up to a 140k triple

incline 120kx6

had to go was starving hungry by then

axle cleans are improving loads from chest to overhead as legs feel very good at the mo and drive from them helped it up fast, feel if i could clean a 140k i could drive enough to press it , very soon

that about it this weak guys, my camera has been broke but fixed it today and will be videoing my squatting next week hoping for 6 nice reps at 210kg on squats and a 160k for 4 on fronties or maybe a 175-180 single we will see haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good solid stuff Rick !!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Good solid stuff Rick !!


thanks buddy

I seem to be making alot of gains in strength as of late, loving training and work has been less strenuous last few weeks

some big number going to be repped this week with vids thats a promise :thumb:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

great lifting that 200kg squats for 6 reps is epic.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

guvnor82 said:


> great lifting that 200kg squats for 6 reps is epic.


thanks buddy

started back hitting squats hard after neglected them a bit over winter

should get a nice 240 k max sson and hoping for a 260-270 by end of 2012


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

what grip do you use when front squatting?

iv found them really hard to master


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

guvnor82 said:


> what grip do you use when front squatting?
> 
> iv found them really hard to master


i go with the arms crossed resting bar on clavicles

b!tch to breathe but aslong as core is strong and head up an back it will only roll off if you lean forward too much

love front squats


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

cheers been trying the other grip will try this see how get on.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just watched this, great watch concluding with Ed squatting over 400kg for 2 fast easy reps BEAST

cant wait to squat tomoz now :thumb:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=X9GJpulD7mI#!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Missed this mate. Subbed...got some bed time reading to do!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Missed this mate. Subbed...got some bed time reading to do!


cheers mate

bit boring but helps me plod on haha

vids to come


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well guys was really looking forward to my fav session tonight, SQUATS!!!!

But turned out to be an eventfull day as my little sister, who I am very very close to gave birth to a healthy baby boy this morning so spent my evening with them both and taking my little ones down tmoz night

Had an awesome day, sometime forget that gym etc mean fck all in life, and that the most amazing times are spent outside the gym


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

more recovery = more power for the next session? 

but congrats to the sister chap


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> more recovery = more power for the next session?
> 
> but congrats to the sister chap


cheers buddy :thumb:

back in gym on wendsday for some monster squatting :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Congrats mate


thanks mate

it means alot as her and her husband have been trying for ages but she had 3 miscarriages

im still buzzing now haha


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations and all the best to them mate!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> well guys was really looking forward to my fav session tonight, SQUATS!!!!
> 
> But turned out to be an eventfull day as my little sister, who I am very very close to gave birth to a healthy baby boy this morning so spent my evening with them both and taking my little ones down tmoz night
> 
> Had an awesome day, sometime forget that gym etc mean fck all in life, and that the most amazing times are spent outside the gym


Congratulations Uncle Rick.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

congrats rick on the new addition, kids always light up the place lol always nice to have cousins for ur own as well


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys im a bit of a soppy one when it comes to family haha

im training triceps later with the old man as he wouldnt let me say no because he know there my big weakness, he said hes going to push me hard haha he is coming to train strongman with me soon aswell should be fun he nearly 50 and not touched a wait for years till a month ago

hes got really strong tris so hopefully he can get mine up :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nothing interesting tonight was tired

blasted gunz with my old man :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> nothing interesting tonight was tired
> 
> blasted gunz with my old man :thumb:


  which way to the gun show? Think its time my old man trained his gunz and stopped trying to squat and deadlift :lol: Complains about DOMs constnatly and he only trains twice a week hahaha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today session was ok, although felt bit crap and sick etc......

16 inch deads

60kx10

100kx10

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

260kx1

300kx1...put belt on here but all lifts were strapless, not as fast as would of liked but have neglected deads and back lately so hey ho

front squats

60kx3

100kx3

140kx1

160kx1....put belt on aftrer this

180k, belt and wraps........felt horrid as hit the rack on the way out and messed with my form and conmfidence so balance was all over show

will make sure it faster, deeper and better form next time..........

not me roaring by the way my mate dave hahaha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why are you covering up when your avi is you ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Real strong buddy but why all the hood and stuff?

Be proud of what you're doing,let's see you mate,

brilliant!

It looked easy.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Real strong buddy but why all the hood and stuff?
> 
> Be proud of what you're doing,let's see you mate,
> 
> ...


all ways wear my hood up

its a mind thing. like kevin levrone

Im deep in the zone nobody approaches me when the hood goes up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

At least give us a smile when it's done or it could be fatts in there! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> At least give us a smile when it's done or it could be fatts in there! :lol:


lol

my head just resembles an ugly gorilla with less hair

you get the picture :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> lol
> 
> my head just resembles an ugly gorilla with less hair
> 
> you get the picture :thumb:


Nothing could be worse than avi ape,,,,er bro! :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

HaHa pics or bs i don't think it's you now mate! 

Not out load surely,post you up mate no feckin hoods! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> HaHa pics or bs i don't think it's you now mate!
> 
> Not out load surely,post you up mate no feckin hoods! :lol:


haha will get a vid with out my beloved gym hoodie nest time for you matey :thumb:

do you want me without pants aswell :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nah just you buddy be proud of what you do,do not hide look at my journal!fat cnut!lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nah just you buddy be proud of what you do,do not hide look at my journal!fat cnut!lol


i doont do it to hide haha

but ye will do


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> i doont do it to hide haha
> 
> but ye will do


Why?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Why?


habbit i suppose

i wear my hood up all time work/walking/driving everywhere ??dont really know why as such


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nah, "but ye will do" sh1t mate,that is what i mean!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice lifts at 220 mate!#

looked like potential right there!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Top lifting mate that's some serious front squat!

Hood is just '' don't ****ing bother talking to me I'm here for business!''


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers johs mate wasnt the best form got to sort it asap

mikemull...cheers fella exactly that mate :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

strong mate good lift, 200 next.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mal said:


> strong mate good lift, 200 next.


thanks mate

yes havent trained them hard yet either, want to rep 180 for 5 by end of summer than 200 single hoepfully


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

light pump session today

front squats

60kx10

60kx10

80kx10

80kx10

100kx6

100kx6

120kx6

120kx6

leg curls x 5 sets

back extentions bodyweigtht 5 sets

more leg curls and some calf work

done


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> habbit i suppose
> 
> i wear my hood up all time work/walking/driving everywhere ??dont really know why as such


you sound like a cool man I try to wear my hoodie in the gym whenever I can. I sweat immensely it helps absorb the sweat


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> you sound like a cool man I try to wear my hoodie in the gym whenever I can. I sweat immensely it helps absorb the sweat


thats the only thing haha

I am cool as fck, in a scruffy bearded neanderthal like way :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fcuk what anyone else says. I sweat like shyt cos I work harder lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Just caught up with this dude , good stuff .

I'm sat in cafe about to have a Rick


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> thanks mate
> 
> yes havent trained them hard yet either, want to rep 180 for 5 by end of summer than 200 single hoepfully


Cool ,i want to bench 180 by the summer,want to get up to 12 reps with 140 first though,avoid injury lol.

Phil Ritchards trains in this gym,was talking to him thurs,he got a pb 212 bench,he weighs 80-90 kilo

about 5'5 guys incredible,he's had a few world records in his time.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mal said:


> Cool ,i want to bench 180 by the summer,want to get up to 12 reps with 140 first though,avoid injury lol.
> 
> Phil Ritchards trains in this gym,was talking to him thurs,he got a pb 212 bench,he weighs 80-90 kilo
> 
> about 5'5 guys incredible,he's had a few world records in his time.


I would love to bench 180 by end of year

I just cant budge it as fast as squat and deadlift but hey ho

thats an awesome bench for small dude,, sick strrength :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Just caught up with this dude , good stuff .
> 
> I'm sat in cafe about to have a Rick


good man i had on this morning :thumb:

breakfast of champions haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

whats a rick?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> whats a rick?


this bad boy


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Breakfast looks good man.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get it down u lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

nice lifts mate, you're making some nice steady progress. saw the vid you posted earlier and that's mental mate, if only i could squat that lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> nice lifts mate, you're making some nice steady progress. saw the vid you posted earlier and that's mental mate, if only i could squat that lol


thanks buddy

it not brilliant but hopefully will get there this year

thanks


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

yesterdays session was crap and really stuggles as havent been feeling good at all

log clean and press each rep

80kx10

90kx10

100kx3

110kx3

120kxfail

close grip bench

130kx3

130kx3

130kx3

incline

130kx3

130kx3

130kx3

mate si was in gym and helped me with few pointers, he recently nearly got ed hall coming 2nd at celtic carnage and has recently been invited to britians strongest man so advice was well taken and appreciated

im going to train events with him on saturday night so should be fun, no doubt he will put me through some hell as he has thr british in may so is full throttle at the moment

felt rubbish for few days now , tired, temp up, shooting pains through all joints, so taking it easy this week as overtrained a bit i think

also started taking oxys at 100mg saturday, appetite is none existant and stomach cramps so may have to sack it off, wa sfine in past but havent used them for over year so who knows


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Rick. Haven't posted in a while but have been keeping tabs on things. Good to see you back training hard and that's a pretty good rubbish session Watching your vid of the front squat has got me tempted to give these a go again soon so if I pop my back I'll be negging you lol. Keep it up, mate. Always a good read following your progress and I'll be calling in on one of yours shows one of these days:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dude si gonna bust you up :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Hi Rick. Haven't posted in a while but have been keeping tabs on things. Good to see you back training hard and that's a pretty good rubbish session Watching your vid of the front squat has got me tempted to give these a go again soon so if I pop my back I'll be negging you lol. Keep it up, mate. Always a good read following your progress and I'll be calling in on one of yours shows one of these days:thumb:


cheers buddy

yes finding the front squat yeild good results so far so good mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> dude si gonna bust you up :thumbup1:


you a very right

I look forward to it pal :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

no training still feel crappy

hardly eaten and fcked oxys off for now

been for jog along beach waves are crazy bad, a big quarry tank ship crashed against the rocks last night crew all saved by helicpoter but north wales has been mad as the main expressway had to be closed

madness the waves here at the moment


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Time to get the board out !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alright guys had week off due to ilness and generaly felt burnt out not eaten much

have eaten bit better yesterday and today training events with si and the lads

thinks the plan is

frame walk ( should be fun never done it but generally got decent grip but back isnt as strong as would like yet)

yoke (should be good to go today knees have had a week off from squatting so excited to see how i perform)

deadlift ( will be weak as neglected them since january)

and some one arm db ( sh!t as always lol)

will update tonight :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff rick.

keep it up bud!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good stuff rick.
> 
> keep it up bud!


cheers buddy thanks

hows training your end going pal?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was events at vxg

great bunch of lads and decent session, trained with si whos on the run up to britians strongest man and rich smith wales strongest man and 3rd at uk's for his worlds qualifier at europes strongest man so as you can imagine some pure beasts and some massive weight goin around

for up was max deadlift from floor normal height

100kx3

140kx3

220kx2

260kx1

280kx1

290x failed got it to just below knees and had nothing left

290 got it around top of shin still not there

all in all pleased as have not trained deads properly for ages :thumb: will pull 290 very soon

frame walk ( approx 20mtre run)

170k x 20mtr

220kx20mtr

300kx about 10 mtrs with few drops just to heavy simple as

yoke

170kx20mtr

220kx20mtr

330kx 20 mtr with 2 drops on run

330kx20 mtr with 1 drop better than first run

one arm dumbell

45kx1

65kx1

done, all in all enjoyed it going to be sore tomoz, also learn alot training with the best in the country and massive push form me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick I'm shocked at your frame carry what's going on there , grip and back is there what's lacking mate ?

Good session overall though mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Rick I'm shocked at your frame carry what's going on there , grip and back is there what's lacking mate ?
> 
> Good session overall though mate .


i would say back to be honest mate or overall leg/hip power

grip as you say seemed ok was just too damn heavy for my body haha

i need to increase overall bodyweight i think im pretty light at the moment i think


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Get some heavy power shrugs in there mate you should be good for a 350 frame mate .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fantastic Work Rick!

Great to see your almost smashing 290kg, you won't do that soon but you'll nail 300kg which I believe you said to me is your target, some fantastic lifting though buddy glad your getting back to your strongest. Light haha I thought I was light whats your current bodyweight 115kg?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Fantastic Work Rick!
> 
> Great to see your almost smashing 290kg, you won't do that soon but you'll nail 300kg which I believe you said to me is your target, some fantastic lifting though buddy glad your getting back to your strongest. Light haha I thought I was light whats your current bodyweight 115kg?


cheers buddy

i think im probably around 18 stone but not weighed myself this year diet been sh!T so need to sort it and get weight up


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

food been better today guys

body is sore as hell after events

hoping to do some log and tricep work tmoz will update :thumb:

then tuesday some front squats and atlas stone work

then some more log and overhead work thur/friday as need to bring it up as it terrible at the moment


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was log

log clean and press

warmup

80kx3 strict press

90kx3 strict press

100kx3 clean and push press every rep

100kx3 clean and push press every rep

100kx3 clean and push press every rep

then did some technique work just cleans on 40k with si giving me pointers and telling me where im goin wrong and rectifying

close grip bench

60kx3

100kx3

120kx3

140kx2 had 3 in me but no spotter left it at n2 lol

some light speed shoulder press work

done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sesh rick :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good sesh rick :thumbup1:


cheers buddy

so fustrating having th elog as my weakness, makes me kind of dread and hate the event

but was good to have si there to teach me better tekkers etc, going to smash practising the clean alot next few weeks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> so fustrating having th elog as my weakness, makes me kind of dread and hate the event
> 
> but was good to have si there to teach me better tekkers etc, going to smash practising the clean alot next few weeks


which bit is the problem ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> which bit is the problem ?


well si got me on making the clean more efficient so have more energy to press but my pressing power isnt great either at the moment

but the press did fell easier today and got the clean technique coming on now so should get better soon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> well si got me on making the clean more efficient so have more energy to press but my pressing power isnt great either at the moment
> 
> but the press did fell easier today and got the clean technique coming on now so should get better soon


yeah it looks easy haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good session today felt like everything fell into place and made me smile haha

front squats light mess about

60kx10

80kx10

80kx10

then atlas stone

100kx warmup reps to high platform technique practise, really got the hang of technique so felt the heavier stones would go well

then 125k laoded to platform (apporx 47inch)

then 140k loaded to platform .......was buzzing NEW PB, felt awesome and technique went well stone on easy chuffed to bits

then did 3-4 sets of triples as fast as poss with perfect tekkers with 110kg to high platform

felt good so attempted a mock run with 4 stones one after other

100kg up, 110k up, 125k up ( was nuzzing at this point as never done 125 so easy), managed to lap 140 but could quite platform it

chuffed to bits camera batterys failed but going to train stones again on weekend and will film a run


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good sesh , your chest gonna be sore after a shower tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good sesh , your chest gonna be sore after a shower tomorrow :lol:


just got out shower now mate chest is agony and arms for that matter haha

im a tool , will shave chest next time :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> sounds like it fell in to place for you , now onto 160 I think, did you use wax / tacky or go barearmed I have also seen a guy clingfilm his gut to help the atlas stone release better, seemed to work well havent done that myself but worth a bash for the medley type work at least.[/quote
> 
> now i have my licence back i can train events when ever i want so technique is falling into place as i have little exoerience with events
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

no training tonight guys

body is smashed so just chilled on the beach with the kids all night

deadlifts tmoz not sure wether to go for a 290 or do the right thing and work 250 or so for triples lol

will see how feel tmoz


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sounds warm there it's p1ssin down here!!!

Quality time bro,how about 250/275/280?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> sounds warm there it's p1ssin down here!!!
> 
> Quality time bro,how about 250/275/280?


it wasnt warm but dry we wrapped up well haha

i might do but did 280 on saturday and nearly did 290 so really itching to do 290 now lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Only sat blimey mate your healing very well!Go for it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Only sat blimey mate your healing very well!Go for it


my body is a mess mate from events and atlas stone etc so will be a small miracle if i do

i want to though then week off next week just eating and resting all week


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

rest is deserved for you mate, your going like a machine.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AK-26 said:


> rest is deserved for you mate, your going like a machine.


cheers mate

feeling strong recently


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

body is on fie at the moment like a machine haha

deadlifts from floor

60kx2

100kx2

140kx2

180kx1

220kx1.........all done without a belt and without chalk double over hand

belt on chalk on

290kg x 1........P fckin B!!!!!!!!!BOOM

bent over rows x 3 sets

hypers

some leg curls

buzzing body is loving it at the moment


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fcuking good man, nice grip strength!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> fcuking good man, nice grip strength!!


cheers mate ive worked my nuts off on and off since last june for 300kg deadlift and i am so close i can feel it haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate ive worked my nuts off on and off since last june for 300kg deadlift and i am so close i can feel it haha


Thats good mate i was chatting to griff about progressing on deadlift, he said it took him years to go from 300 to 320, must be tough up that end of the scale, there isnt much further weightwise u can humanly go.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Thats good mate i was chatting to griff about progressing on deadlift, he said it took him years to go from 300 to 320, must be tough up that end of the scale, there isnt much further weightwise u can humanly go.


thats right mate the stronger you are the harder

take the world record for example im not sure what exactly it is somwhere around 445k i think but andy bolton lost it to benni but the difference was tiny but at that level almost unhuman to achieve a few extra kg

im lucky i have realy had a proper strength routine and not trained for strength long so im getting what is called 'newbie gains', just from strengthening weak points and getting form right etc


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff Rick. 300 is there very soon

I agree with Fatstuff^^^^ I got to 300 many moons ago. Then in the next 18 months never got past 302.5 lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> thats right mate the stronger you are the harder
> 
> take the world record for example im not sure what exactly it is somwhere around 445k i think but andy bolton lost it to benni but the difference was tiny but at that level almost unhuman to achieve a few extra kg
> 
> im lucky i have realy had a proper strength routine and not trained for strength long so im getting what is called 'newbie gains', just from strengthening weak points and getting form right etc


290kg deadlift newbie gains?? how long u been training for strength for?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff Rick. 300 is there very soon
> 
> I agree with Fatstuff^^^^ I got to 300 many moons ago. Then in the next 18 months never got past 302.5 lol.


that awesome buddy

I will be extatic when get 300, ive given myself targets this year and if they are not met i wont be happy and may even throw in the bag and just train for fun and forget strongman

its a marathon though at the end of the day not a sprint i guess


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> 290kg deadlift newbie gains?? how long u been training for strength for?


a year mate strength had been my main priority bud before that was more bodybuilding type training

it is learning form and strengthening my weak points that got me the 290

if you look back on my journal ive hardly deadlifted last few months, just squatted loads as my weakness was my leg drive and fron squatting helped that

then learnt to pull my hips back more and boooom, new pb's


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> a year mate strength had been my main priority bud before that was more bodybuilding type training
> 
> it is learning form and strengthening my weak points that got me the 290
> 
> ...


thats good, i wouldnt even know where to start with my weaknesses, too early to tell. Flexibility of course but think im lacking general strength all over. squats are my worst form wise, but i have started squatting twice a week now, once heavy and once light for more reps and pure form.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> thats good, i wouldnt even know where to start with my weaknesses, too early to tell. Flexibility of course but think im lacking general strength all over. squats are my worst form wise, but i have started squatting twice a week now, once heavy and once light for more reps and pure form.


yes mate , I like to squat twice a week aswell form just fell into place for me over time with squats, box squats may help buddy

sound a good plan though heavy and light x2 a week should do well on that


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I spoke to a mate once who is a Nissan Master Technician about fast cars once, (bare with me there is a point, lol)

And i asked him how fast his car was, 300z, twin turbo, almost 400 ponies and he said it would do a quarter mile in about 13 ish seconds..

When i asked what it would take to get a ten second car his answer was this.

The faster you go in a car or the more speed you need to more horsepower you have to have... But when you start getting down to 13, 12, 11, 10 seconds, the horsepower gains go from needing 10bhp to needing 300bhp extra, even though its only three seconds, you need to have around 900bhp in a car to do that.

So point being, that gaining ground on 300kg is a feat in itself and one that you should be proud of, when you get there celebrate and mark it as an achievement..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I spoke to a mate once who is a Nissan Master Technician about fast cars once, (bare with me there is a point, lol)
> 
> And i asked him how fast his car was, 300z, twin turbo, almost 400 ponies and he said it would do a quarter mile in about 13 ish seconds..
> 
> ...


thanks buddy haha i do see what you mean totally

i will rip 300 off the floor very soon and will come home and pop open a budweiser and make a joint and sit and celebrate with a nice steak :thumb:

then will go to bed thinking about squatting 300 which is my next big goal after 300 dead lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I spoke to a mate once who is a Nissan Master Technician about fast cars once, (bare with me there is a point, lol)
> 
> And i asked him how fast his car was, 300z, twin turbo, almost 400 ponies and he said it would do a quarter mile in about 13 ish seconds..
> 
> ...


most definitely, i would be happy with 200kg deadlift lol, intend to get it this year though, just means i may have to sacrifice losing fat as u cant have everything lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> yes mate , I like to squat twice a week aswell form just fell into place for me over time with squats, box squats may help buddy
> 
> sound a good plan though heavy and light x2 a week should do well on that


to be fair matt only seen my squat the other day as i never had the flexibility to hold the bar to squat when i first went to him, but i can now so hes put me right hopefully, things can start moving up nicely


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Strong cvnt you are!

i did 220 rack pull today no belts etc as usual,felt easy enough but fvck man 290 off the deck!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> to be fair matt only seen my squat the other day as i never had the flexibility to hold the bar to squat when i first went to him, but i can now so hes put me right hopefully, things can start moving up nicely


your in good hands there mate

if i was closer i would love a session with him to help my form on certain lifts


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> your in good hands there mate
> 
> if i was closer i would love a session with him to help my form on certain lifts


he is a smart cookie! there doesnt seem to be a lot he doesnt know.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> well done on the deadlift pb , have to think 300 is their as soon as the back squat is back in pb territory , expect 300 very soon.


maybe soon buddy, although my squat back and front is probably the strongets ive been at the moment reckon ive got a 245 squat in me at the moment to be honest

will probably start ed coan deadlift routine in 3 weeks or so as had to end it early last time but im fit and strong now so would work well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done burt sounds like all them `ricks` are paying off :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> well done burt sounds like all them `ricks` are paying off :thumb:


haha been on mainly shakes actually mate

think the 100mg oxy helps lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> haha been on mainly shakes actually mate
> 
> think the 100mg oxy helps lol


nah mate wont be the oxy :whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> nah mate wont be the oxy :whistling:


i ahd to sack them off last week because giving me crippling stomach cramp so have added them back in but 1 in morning mashed up and in water with shake and same in evening seems to be better ??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

how u finding ur mood on 100mg oxys?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> i ahd to sack them off last week because giving me crippling stomach cramp so have added them back in but 1 in morning mashed up and in water with shake and same in evening seems to be better ??


maybe try doing quarters ?

but lots of quarters


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> how u finding ur mood on 100mg oxys?


not sure tbh mate only been a week or so

seems ok, i have felt a bit depressed but is suffer from that anyway


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

100mg messes with my head. shame really because i prefer them to dbol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> 100mg messes with my head. shame really because i prefer them to dbol.


now you mention it mate that may be whats doing it to me

i always suffer from depression but been worse then usual this week??

is thta what you mean mate like depression/anxiety/bit paranoid???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> now you mention it mate that may be whats doing it to me
> 
> i always suffer from depression but been worse then usual this week??
> 
> is thta what you mean mate like depression/anxiety/bit paranoid???


exactly that!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> exactly that!!


ffs why do all the good compounds have to fck u up lol

ill ride it out another week then drop them haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> ffs why do all the good compounds have to fck u up lol
> 
> ill ride it out another week then drop them haha


this is why i havent tried tren yet, worried it might send me like that.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> this is why i havent tried tren yet, worried it might send me like that.


same i wont go near the stuff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> same i wont go near the stuff


u not tried it? or it send ur head funny?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u not tried it? or it send ur head funny?


tried it for about 10days-2 weeks 75mg tren ace every other day and got sick of jabbing

never used it since and wont as my head is my biggest enemy in life and go off the rails easy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> tried it for about 10days-2 weeks 75mg tren ace every other day and got sick of jabbing
> 
> never used it since and wont as my head is my biggest enemy in life and go off the rails easy


i cant stand jabbing, so if i was to use tren it would be tren e, dont fancy waiting it out for a few weeks if it did mess my head up, my heads in a good place atm as well so defo off the menu. methyltren on the other hand


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> i cant stand jabbing, so if i was to use tren it would be tren e, dont fancy waiting it out for a few weeks if it did mess my head up, my heads in a good place atm as well so defo off the menu. methyltren on the other hand


ye im tryint m tren for first time in june/july time before comps


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

seems an interesting compound, get the tren in your system, make the most of it then fcuk it off out before it messes ur head up, sounds like a plan.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Just giot some mtren I used 2mg last night with 50mg aqua test , if you ran them 2 with oxy you will pull 310


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Just giot some mtren I used 2mg last night with 50mg aqua test , if you ran them 2 with oxy you will pull 310


haha you animal

i would love to run it with some oxy and some test suspension

which lab did you use buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Prochem mtren I don't rate pc gear but can't compare this stuff as its my first bash , its 2mg/ml though , the susp is abbot .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Prochem mtren I don't rate pc gear but can't compare this stuff as its my first bash , its 2mg/ml though , the susp is abbot .


i heard people like the pro chem m tren but then they tryed rohm and the difference was insane rohm much better??

i cant wait to try it lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just done cardio on treadmill at incline jog speed for hal fhour

events tmoz will update as soon as done guys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Think the rohm mtren is 1mg/ml gonna try it though as I think it would be great for us guys .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Think the rohm mtren is 1mg/ml gonna try it though as I think it would be great for us guys .


it excites me ....alot haha


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

dirty roiders. natty is the new look


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> dirty roiders. natty is the new look


fck that sh!T

Get hench or die Trying


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> dirty roiders. natty is the new look


 :ban:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright guys, trained events today (which is my bday 23 today old fart now haha), but didnt go terribly well my knees and shin are in agony just walking at the moment due to heavy events and heavy gym work every session lately, having a week off after tmoz to let it all settle

due to being tired and knees sore wnet light, you can see in vids my feet moving weird due to knee pain everything was tough today

farmers

warmup then

110kgx3 sets

120kg x 2 sets






then did some yoke, went terrible lol just knees and shins too sore then the weight tree one side came off lol,and sent my head out a bit so stopped there haha

180 warmup

220kgx2 sets

260kgx1 set






then some stones, had no tacky so struggled again with these although i deffo felt strong enough if had tacky

warmup 110kgx3 reps for 2 sets






125kgx1 rep for 2 sets again very hard with no tacky






then 140kg fail, deffo got it in me with tacky, did this 5 days ago with no tacky so its there on good day






generally not a good session but know why and what to do, all there on a good day,ive hit events and gym hard and broke a PB nearly everyday last 2 weeks so burnt ut a little

going to chill now and catch some rays and food with the kiddies :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

not sure why last vid didnt embed properly??

edit done :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good stuff mate , the sins are a killer aren't they lol .

Happy birthday as well mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Good stuff mate , the sins are a killer aren't they lol .
> 
> Happy birthday as well mate .


thanks buddy

ye it agony at the moment even lying down they throb and sting??strange

rest week after tmoz thank god


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wrap them up a bit have a hot bath too there's not much you can do really .


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats good work Rick, mistake me if I"m wrong but you looked abit fatigued, not so buzzin & focused as I"ve seen in the past, but still your strength is going up n up. Make sure you get that break in if your muscles are strained & then after break your form will be as strict as you know it can be.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheThomo25 said:


> Thats good work Rick, mistake me if I"m wrong but you looked abit fatigued, not so buzzin & focused as I"ve seen in the past, but still your strength is going up n up. Make sure you get that break in if your muscles are strained & then after break your form will be as strict as you know it can be.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE


thanks buddy :beer:

your certainly right i have pushed my body very much to the brink of overtraining this week to test myself as a person more than anything i knew in my head i wnated to hit certain lifts hard and rest next week

thanks for the support buddy, a week off then back to repping and some more big gym lifts :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Happy birthday Rick - Good training. Keep it goin!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Incredible Sulk said:


> Happy birthday Rick - Good training. Keep it goin!


cheers buddy


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> thanks buddy :beer:
> 
> your certainly right i have pushed my body very much to the brink of overtraining this week to test myself as a person more than anything i knew in my head i wnated to hit certain lifts hard and rest next week
> 
> thanks for the support buddy, a week off then back to repping and some more big gym lifts :thumb:


Rick mate you"ve come back into strongman training with a vengeance, Its a pleasure to follow your journal/progress keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Happy bday rick u beast


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Happy bday rick u beast


thanks mate

i feel old :sad:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol it's a part of life I'm afraid, 27 next month! But as far as I'm concerned, still only a 3rd of my life done lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol it's a part of life I'm afraid, 27 next month! But as far as I'm concerned, still only a 3rd of my life done lol


your certainly right there haha, I suppose its just a number, I just dont want my life to flash before my eyes too fast lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Rick:thumb:

Feeling old?!!?:no: Listen to you two fcukers

You don't know the half of it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Happy birthday Rick:thumb:
> 
> Feeling old?!!?:no: Listen to you two fcukers
> 
> You don't know the half of it:lol: :lol: :lol:


thanks buddy :beer:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Looks like you train in a crazy place!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Happy birthday Rick:thumb:
> 
> Feeling old?!!?:no: Listen to you two fcukers
> 
> You don't know the half of it:lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep that's right Ming were old , u on the other hand - nearly dead


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

happy bday Ricksta im 23 this year too scarey sh1t!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Penblwydd Hapus Rick! 

You're exactly half my age - git! :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Happy birthday for yesterday Rick, hope you had a good one.



Fatstuff said:


> Lol it's a part of life I'm afraid, 27 next month! But as far as I'm concerned, still only a 3rd of my life done lol


Now i feel bloody old.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys ye had great birthday although training went sh!t had a great time out with the kids after so ye brill :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

damerush said:


> Happy Birthday! Looks like you train in a crazy place!


Thanks fella

It where i do my events and yes its awesome


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

happy belated birthday dude, just popped in to have a quick read :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update chaps

just arrived back in wales

managed a fourth place finish in the inters at royal counties, would of liked 3rd but was up against some beast alot stronger and more experienced so not to bad

vids to follow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> quick update chaps
> 
> just arrived back in wales
> 
> ...


thought you dropped out you loon .

well done though mate top stuff .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought you'd pulled out Rick !?!?!

I would have come to watch.

Good result !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:
 

> thought you dropped out you loon .
> 
> well done though mate top stuff .


did mate due to finance

smashed some extra hours and got it done last minute lol

was very close to podium spot, made some vital mistakes but all in all quite happy

heard you did well buddy nice work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> did mate due to finance
> 
> smashed some extra hours and got it done last minute lol
> 
> ...


did ok mate 6th , had 32 guys in there took fcuking hours .


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

fourth place, not bad going mate. you'll only be going up from there.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> did ok mate 6th , had 32 guys in there took fcuking hours .


good man

our last event stones got canceled due to very heavy rain soaking them

could of been third if not for that but hey ho haaha

was well run to be fair, the lloyd reynolds in the opens was like watching godzilla throwing houses around fckin aweosme


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> good man
> 
> our last event stones got canceled due to very heavy rain soaking them
> 
> ...


hes a big guy , was paul carter there ? all 30 stone of him .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> hes a big guy , was paul carter there ? all 30 stone of him .


no mate, lloyd won, then i cant remember th other lads names but they were monsterous aswell ahah

was awesome to watch, ive never seen opens lifting only lads i train with and on vids lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> no mate, lloyd won, then i cant remember th other lads names but they were monsterous aswell ahah
> 
> was awesome to watch, ive never seen opens lifting only lads i train with and on vids lol


looks easy when you see them doing it , lloyd is englands strongest man nice guy too .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

vids t follow shortly ;-)


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Big congrats Rick mate, well done lad


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

apollo17 said:


> Big congrats Rick mate, well done lad


thanks pal, bit gutted really few silly mistakes avoided and would of been on podium but never mind haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

vid of my deadlift 250kg for reps in 60 secs think i came 3rd on this event


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

anvil carry think i came 2nd/3rd on this, i even did more distance than few opens, nice even for me it seems

killed my hammies though and lungs weighed 170kg


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sh!tty thing wont embedd ffs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

top stuff mate well done .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cracking performance Rick:thumb:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow you should be dead proud of that performance mate looks like you were fired up and on top form welldone man!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great stuff Rick.

Anymore vids ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys ye more vids to come guys

the guys in my cat were immence strong and very experienced so not bad result really


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

COMP WRITE UP..........

first event was log, bad start, well any guys that know me on here know me and log dont get on to well just yet, did crap no suprise really, this caused a few nerves as I knew it was a bad start for me but i knew i cold regain lost points on deads etc, I managed just 2 reps it was 110kg but felt alot heavier and the other lads said the same not many did more than 3-4 on it






next up was deadlift, 250kg for reps, a few in my cat pull over 320 on good day so I knew i wasnt going to win but also knew it was my best event so gave it my all and came 3rd,had big rob frampton reffing me and egging me on so that was awesome push the guy next to me got 1 more rep came 2nd and went on to win the comp (strong mofo is doin junior brit champs soon)

I manged 8 reps






next up was yoke, 260, thought i would do well but rushed and head went down and fcked it all up, came somewhere around4-6th






then farmer for distance, my grip is solid so thought i could win but legs and back were like jelly by now, think i came about 3rd in this event






then we had anvil 170kg for distance, my legs were fcked by now but managed 60mtrs, think i came around3rd-5th in this too






stones cancelled due to terrential rain

came 4th gutted not 3rd but awesome lifters so not bad


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good mate well done , them farmers handles were fcuking viscous .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good mate well done , them farmers handles were fcuking viscous .


i know mate my hands were in alot of pain after

was your farmer event for distance or timed over the 40mtre?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> i know mate my hands were in alot of pain after
> 
> was your farmer event for distance or timed over the 40mtre?


for distance , i put them down at 48 mtr mark , i had this feeling of being pi55ed right off and wanting to go home , we were in our 4 or 5 hour of competing at that point it was sh1t .

that knurling was a fcuker though .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> for distance , i put them down at 48 mtr mark , i had this feeling of being pi55ed right off and wanting to go home , we were in our 4 or 5 hour of competing at that point it was sh1t .
> 
> that knurling was a fcuker though .


horriblke isnt it mate

we went quite a while aswell because open dead was last man standing went up to 400kg skip lift

turning with the farmers is a ****


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> horriblke isnt it mate
> 
> we went quite a while aswell because open dead was last man standing went up to 400kg skip lift
> 
> turning with the farmers is a ****


you looked strong though , i nailed 3 log floor to over head in training in under 30 seconds but worked out i warmed up first so on the day i went straight in and pressed it once , little things like that fcuk you off but i now know to do that in training .

you got any more comps lined up ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> you looked strong though , i nailed 3 log floor to over head in training in under 30 seconds but worked out i warmed up first so on the day i went straight in and pressed it once , little things like that fcuk you off but i now know to do that in training .
> 
> you got any more comps lined up ?


not yet mate got one open (but lightish weight for opens) and another inter im considering a very heavy inter at that (140 farmer etc)

see how training goes, i felt tiny at my comp, i want to be 20 stone asap and i dont care about looking fat either im going to do what ever it takes me to get there

that comp was the kick up the **** i needed, getting my ass handed to me was a good thing

training and diet is being taken to the next level from tmoz onward, I want to be an open and a good one at that in the next couple of years


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> not yet mate got one open (but lightish weight for opens) and another inter im considering a very heavy inter at that (140 farmer etc)
> 
> see how training goes, i felt tiny at my comp, i want to be 20 stone asap and i dont care about looking fat either im going to do what ever it takes me to get there
> 
> ...


i felt the exact same mate , fcuking hate feeling small .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Was the the comp that Sam Fatty fat fat Solomi did? How was the fat turd, not stopped moaning about his hips in the last few months, he got lucky it was a skip dollar dollar as normally his pull is gash.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Was the the comp that Sam Fatty fat fat Solomi did? How was the fat turd, not stopped moaning about his hips in the last few months, he got lucky it was a skip dollar dollar as normally his pull is gash.


ye mate he did very well I think joint first with lloyd renal with 420 pull

was speaking to him, nice lad and awesome power but dont think he did very well on the other events, he mentioned he has alot of problems with hips etc


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

are you an animal yet? You look bear like


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> are you an animal yet? You look bear like


not yet mate but will be in 10 weeks :thumb:

back to 10,000 cals a day wanna be 20 stone


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonights session went light for obv reasons

squats

60kx3

100kx3

140kx3 x 4 sets

light leg press and light ham curls

done


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well done in comp mate great performance!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> not yet mate but will be in 10 weeks :thumb:
> 
> back to 10,000 cals a day wanna be 20 stone


10,000? what the fcuk are you eating?

PS

LIKE MY POST SO I CAN REVIEW YOUR REPLY! THANKS BIG BOI


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Well done in comp mate great performance!


thanks mate im not too happy with a few bit but will improve where i need to ensure progress


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> 10,000? what the fcuk are you eating?
> 
> PS
> 
> LIKE MY POST SO I CAN REVIEW YOUR REPLY! THANKS BIG BOI


one word......EVERYTHING lol

yesterday was as follows

9.00-90g whey, 2 raw eggs whole, 200g oats, 2 bananas, litre of whole milk, 10ml olive oil

12.00-tin of tuna, 8 weetabix 500ml whole milk, litre of irun bru

1.00-2.00-litre of dr pepper

3.00-tin of tuna, 8 weetabix, 500ml whole milke some dr pepper and pineapple

6.00- 4 chinese sauce pork steaks, fries, corn on cob with butter and irn bru

8.30-90g whey, 2 raw eggs whole, 200g oats,2 bananas, litre of whole milk, 10ml olive oil

10.00-300g steak, 5 whole eggs and pint of milk

was probably short of 10,000 cals but will increase today


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Jesus thats a lot of doctor pepper i would crash and burn after all that sugar.

How you finding it?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Jesus thats a lot of doctor pepper i would crash and burn after all that sugar.
> 
> How you finding it?


finding it hard fckin work and makes me feel crappy

but i know i need more bodyweight to come higher in comp, especially in next comp there a truck pull

might be time to start trying slin and add some deca to the mix lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fcuk me I couldn't do the sugar shyt no way.

I used to get bigger by eating lot's of baked potatoes with cheese and coleslaw etc.. obviously with a steak and some vege as well as.

Used to get bloated in my teens though, still with abs but put on the weight nicely. Cardio was a fckin wreck


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> fcuk me I couldn't do the sugar shyt no way.
> 
> I used to get bigger by eating lot's of baked potatoes with cheese and coleslaw etc.. obviously with a steak and some vege as well as.
> 
> Used to get bloated in my teens though, still with abs but put on the weight nicely. Cardio was a fckin wreck


I know what you mean mate, silly way my way at the moment really im messing with my health for a few comps

Im a bloated mess all day lol, I know i will be strong as fck when all said and done and relax again after comp season


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> one word......EVERYTHING lol
> 
> yesterday was as follows
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of effort mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Thats a lot of effort mate


thanks mate, sunday was a good kick uo the **** i needed

Ive got two more inter comps this year and im training for podium spot despite the events being heavy as fck i will do what i got to do


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't even imagine eating that many calories, I have been considering having a big shake for an hour now as I have only eaten 120g protein and 1680cals today but I'm full and the thought of it's makin me gag already, so I can only imagine the hell u have to go through! Lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> one word......EVERYTHING lol
> 
> yesterday was as follows
> 
> ...


lol your daily diets always crack me up Rick, see you're making the most of your Dr Pepper addiction :lol: That first shake would fill me up till bedtime (if I didn't throw it up)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I can't even imagine eating that many calories, I have been considering having a big shake for an hour now as I have only eaten 120g protein and 1680cals today but I'm full and the thought of it's makin me gag already, so I can only imagine the hell u have to go through! Lol


i have very physcial job aswell so working all dya like that is hell haha

jobs a god un though come comp day hopefully


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

thats some insane scoffing..... with a bizarre taste for iron bru and dr pepper :lol:

those pork steaks have got me thinking though.... whats the protein content in them?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> thats some insane scoffing..... with a bizarre taste for iron bru and dr pepper :lol:
> 
> those pork steaks have got me thinking though.... whats the protein content in them?


pork is around 29g of protein per 100g of weight


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> pork is around 29g of protein per 100g of weight


good man ewenipedia :laugh:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alright guys still eating like a beast, game on now haha

tonight session felt awesome apart from my right shin is agony at the mo with insane shin splints

axle clean and press

60kx10

60kx10

80kx6

80kx6

90kx1

100kx1

110kx1..........all flew up, no belt or continental clean just powered straight up double overhand, pressing fast and easy

was going to go for 130kg which would be equal pb but was desperate for a sh!t and didnt want to skid my cecks so went home lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

eating has been insane and feel strong and fresh again after sunday and hungry for some good sessions :thumb:

no gym tonight but after work me and my dad had a play with the dunbell in the garden just for technique practise as I havent done alot of it, played with a 60k-65k dbell for now and will increase as i get better

cant see but it was actually raining in his back yard lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good vid dude .


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> one word......EVERYTHING lol
> 
> yesterday was as follows
> 
> ...


Extremely jealous of your diet :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

your old man has said it in the vid mate "you'll be ****in this soon" you eat big and train hard.

but f*cking hell if i had that shake there is no way i'd be able to stomach that steak and eggs after :lol:


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

some nice one arm pressing there rick looked easy

this might intrested you a mate has the well built http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAIR-OF-OLYMPIC-DUMBELLS-WIDE-THICK-GRIP-HANDLES-STRONGMAN-/130685909251?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item1e6d7cb903#ht_3005wt_1270


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You sir are one big strong bugger.

Have you put on much body weight while doing this training, as you look like a tank in your avi mate!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> You sir are one big strong bugger.
> 
> Have you put on much body weight while doing this training, as you look like a tank in your avi mate!


i think so mate yes but havent weighed myself

My goal is to be 20 stone by end of july then when comp season if over calm down abit lol will update a recent pic now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

That's one wide back mate, well done looks solid as.

Even from that photo it don't look like you have piled on too much fat, I thought you may have with the cals everyday, your digestive system must be going haywire.

It's feck all to do with the oxys and test it's the irn bru, it's made in scotland from girders:thumb:

Gonna sub this will be interesting to see how the real strong boys train


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Awesome back rick! X x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome back rick! X x


thanks hun

one word..deadlift ha

hope training is going well for you :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> That's one wide back mate, well done looks solid as.
> 
> Even from that photo it don't look like you have piled on too much fat, I thought you may have with the cals everyday, your digestive system must be going haywire.
> 
> ...


dropped the oxy's sunday mate as soon as comp finished


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> thanks hun
> 
> one word..deadlift ha
> 
> hope training is going well for you :thumb:


It's going ok. Been trying some more isolated moves this week as the guy I train with is away... I'll be back to normal soon though!

Keep up the good work  x x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> View attachment 82295


You look like you could smash through walls mate , solid compact keep up the good work


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good size mate, don't think much of ur puffa fish face 

Lookin big!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> It's going ok. Been trying some more isolated moves this week as the guy I train with is away... I'll be back to normal soon though!
> 
> Keep up the good work  x x


sounds good hun, work it as a deload

Im trying haha i had my butt kicked at royal counties o sunday and since then have decided to start eating properly again and fell stronger already so all good

2 more comps this year to put my training up a level for


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Good size mate, don't think much of ur puffa fish face
> 
> Lookin big!!


I know mate I have been eating crap before my comp and all of a sudden upped it to mega cals so waterboy mayhem haha

Like i said after comps will calm down and be healthy for a bit lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> sounds good hun, work it as a deload
> 
> Im trying haha i had my butt kicked at royal counties o sunday and since then have decided to start eating properly again and fell stronger already so all good
> 
> 2 more comps this year to put my training up a level for


Diet plays a huge part  you'll do well with a change  x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I know mate I have been eating crap before my comp and all of a sudden upped it to mega cals so waterboy mayhem haha
> 
> Like i said after comps will calm down and be healthy for a bit lol


ive hit 3000cals today, i dont know how u do it lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> ive hit 3000cals today, i dont know how u do it lol


its hard fckin work mate i assure you

but all i have to do is imagine ripping a 300kg deadlift off the floor or squatting 250 and i know how fckin close my body is to doing it

i am for the first time in along time putting a proper effort in to it now

time to get mong strong


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

also got a large kebab, a quarter punder and an apple pie on the wayas we speak from my local kebab shop lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> also got a large kebab, a quarter punder and an apple pie on the wayas we speak from my local kebab shop lol


my mrs does 3 nights a week at a chippy and brings back stuff, usually sausages for the dog but i have just text her to bring me a piece of fish back lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> my mrs does 3 nights a week at a chippy and brings back stuff, usually sausages for the dog but i have just text her to bring me a piece of fish back lol


that is quality mate , jealous

sausages for the dog, spoilt haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> that is quality mate , jealous
> 
> sausages for the dog, spoilt haha


LOL tell me about it, she moans about the dog farting, so we get him decent food then she fills him up with sausages, who can work a woman out. The dog thinks every sausage thats cooked now is his and gets excited when someones eating sausage. bad really


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alright guys

was not suposed to train tonight but been p!ssed off all day because weighed myself before food today first time in ages and im 18.1 stone

was hoping i was bit more so very fcked off but just one of those thing eating is going to be insane so they ya go

decided to do a 20 min stone session to take out some stress, was ok , bit slow but i had a very hard day in work so pretty pleased


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome !!!

Nearly got clobbered by that first stone.

This journals been really enjoyable recently

Great stuff Rick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Awesome !!!
> 
> Nearly got clobbered by that first stone.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot buddy

Haha I know i just showed the mrs and she was like "omg be more carefull dont hurt ya self"

woman aye lol

I am enjoying training buddy and the journal helps me and if it can entertain a few readers then even better :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oh my god mate, be careful dont hurt yourself

 nice work, u say u did a 20 minute stone session, how do u train for that do u do reps with a stone in your arms etc? like, what did u do for the 18 mins leading up to that?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rick that looks mental mate, they stones look impossible to get off the ground, I mean where are the handles?

Btw what were you sniffing at the start?

Videos are great, let's us see exactly what you have to go through, rather than just reading about it well done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> oh my god mate, be careful dont hurt yourself
> 
> nice work, u say u did a 20 minute stone session, how do u train for that do u do reps with a stone in your arms etc? like, what did u do for the 18 mins leading up to that?


lol was tired as fck so basically it wasnt a 20 min session was more like 10 lol

i did 10 resp with 110k then walked around for 5 mins then heated my wax added and did that run then went home lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol fair enough mate i got ya


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Rick that looks mental mate, they stones look impossible to get off the ground, I mean where are the handles?
> 
> Btw what were you sniffing at the start?
> 
> Videos are great, let's us see exactly what you have to go through, rather than just reading about it well done


its sniffing salts mate just gets you like bit syked up and aggressive

thanks mate,Im trying to vid as much as possible now as I know i bored everyone for 6 months of no vids haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tassoti haha only just noticed you new line under name

wanna be mong strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> tassoti haha only just noticed you new line under name
> 
> wanna be mong strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha..I cracked up when I read it and had to thieve it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Haha..I cracked up when I read it and had to thieve it


ur half way there mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

love it mate brilliant


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

next time.. for the sake of at least your feet, get someone there to stop the stones from falling on you! :lol:

cracking job though chap, good man :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> good dumbbell & stone work , like you said plenty more to come when your back to being fresh, think a big squat pb was on the cards pre-comp you going to go for that straight away or build up to it a bit slower or even hit it when it feels good, any other comps on the horizon at all for you.


alright josh mate cheers

I think with my joints being a bit hammered a squat pb would be asking too much straight off, maybe 2 weeks away 240-245kg squat

I am working hard on increasing bw and static power so 300 deadlift i will garuntee within 3 weeks and a squat pb

as for comps i am provisionaly thinking about 2 heavy comps in next few months but depends on finance as the cost of traveling and hotal may be impossible at the moment for me


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> next time.. for the sake of at least your feet, get someone there to stop the stones from falling on you! :lol:
> 
> cracking job though chap, good man :thumbup1:


haha thanks buddy

the support always massively appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

going to set off to aldi and bookers to get myself 30k of beef and chicken :rockon:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows the legs ?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

interested to find out how much 30 kilo of meat costs??

no sexual jokes please ewen...

oh okay..... if you must


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> interested to find out how much 30 kilo of meat costs??
> 
> no sexual jokes please ewen...
> 
> oh okay..... if you must


in thailand i bought 150 kg of meat for a tenner that was an awesome 4 some paul :thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> in thailand i bought 150 kg of meat for a tenner that was an awesome 4 some paul :thumb:


LOL!!!! yeah you know you got repped for that one!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> interested to find out how much 30 kilo of meat costs??
> 
> no sexual jokes please ewen...
> 
> oh okay..... if you must


haha dont know why i said 30k meant 30 quids worth lol

5 k chicken and aload of steak


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> hows the legs ?


no doms mate but knees and shins are a little iffy still

will see how they are in training tmoz mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> haha dont know why i said 30k meant 30 quids worth lol
> 
> 5 k chicken and aload of steak


i'm so disappointed! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just been for a huge slap up meal with the kids, mrs and mother in law

stuffed to the max had seconds and desert ready for events tmoz

going to bed shortly ready to hammer it cant fckin wait

im thinking.........

max axle, farmers, front squats and stones BOOM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yer bird mum is fit


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yer bird mum is fit


haha she certainly is buddy, her 40th next month and she still looking good


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

didnt quite go to plan today but was ok in the end

felt a twitch in my back getting out the car for gym and was in bit of pain but thought would go for it anyway, realised while doing max axle it was too risky and stopped and made it a gym accessory session that went good

max axle

110kx1

120kx1

130kxfail......got to chest and felt back go so dropped it and left it here, not worth getting hurt while training is going so well

so went on to do some gym work

bench

60kx10

80kx3

100kx3

120kx3

140kx1

160kx1...........EQUAL PB from when I was 18 and did loads of benching for beach pecs lol, where the hell did this come from happy days

100kx20......pecs and tri felt like they were bursting haha

100kx15

one arm hammer rows 3 sets

tbar rows heavy for 3 sets

pulldowns x 3 sets

light curls and pushdowns for tendons (honestly not because i want 20 inch gunz :whistling: )

done, pump in whole of upper body was insane really enjoyed it, dont know how i managed the bench equal pb with no bench training must be the close grip stuff i did before royal counties, reckon i can get a 180 soon if train it as 160 flew up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> haha she certainly is buddy, her 40th next month and she still looking good


any upskirt pics ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> any upskirt pics ?


haha unfortunately not mate, the double d falsies were showing some distracting clevage at the table though :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> haha unfortunately not mate, the double d falsies were showing some distracting clevage at the table though :thumb:


your mission should you choose to except it  is get her pi55ed and take some :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> your mission should you choose to except it  is get her pi55ed and take some :lol:


lmfao

that would be near enough impossible and could end with me in a coffin im afraid


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just wanted to post a vid on here for others as although very simple idea and advice extremely effective

makes alot of sense and if i can implicate a few things will improve my training alot

posted for future reference


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

monster............


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> haha unfortunately not mate, the double d falsies were showing some distracting clevage at the table though :thumb:


Pics of mother In law pls! At 40 only a couple years older than me!!

You must only be a pup Ricky boy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Pics of mother In law pls! At 40 only a couple years older than me!!
> 
> You must only be a pup Ricky boy


23 yeard young my friend :thumb:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> 23 yeard young my friend :thumb:


Hard paper round my son, my wee brother is 32!!

I wish I started training when I was younger but better late than never.

23 makes your strength even more impressive young man

You can pm me pics of your mother I law or even her phone number if you want her out your way:innocent:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

another decent session tonight chaps but camera was not charged

squats

60kx10

100kx5

140kx3

180kx1

220kx3.......last rep was a grinding half way up but pretty happy with this for now

front squats

60kx5

100kx5

140kx5

speed deads

140kx10 sets of 1

done

will increase squat/front squat volume and frequency and work up to some nice big weights on these through may and june


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

legs and glutes feeling it today

going to try some axle again later will update with vids :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

****ed off

was real up for session today then when driving to gym all of sudden felt tired, starts axle feels good then staring struggling and completely got disheartened didnt go well to be honest

axle clean and press

100kx1

120kxfail

120kxfail

120kxfail......all failed on clean so sat donw for 5 minutes and had a one to one in my head with myself got my sh!t together

120kx1......after clean was fcked didnt get enough leg drive and was slow press

130kxfail

went home, too fed up, rwal questioning myself today, feel like chucking in the towel

few days off and try be more explosive next time, fckin rubbish











I can do it a whole lot quicker and easier with the axle in the other gym which is just olympic weights, stronger from lower or maybe the weights are wrong somewhere??

anyway need to sort my sh!T out and stop being a b1tch


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> ****ed off
> 
> was real up for session today then when driving to gym all of sudden felt tired, starts axle feels good then staring struggling and completely got disheartened didnt go well to be honest
> 
> ...


You normaly have someone with you don't you?Can play you're mind as very quite in there?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You normaly have someone with you don't you?Can play you're mind as very quite in there?


No buddy always train on my own


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> No buddy always train on my own


But there is nobody in sight,does that not make you feel a bit less confident of motivated even buddy?

It would me,i have had an accident training alone before and would not again,but i was lucky(ish)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> But there is nobody in sight,does that not make you feel a bit less confident of motivated even buddy?
> 
> It would me,i have had an accident training alone before and would not again,but i was lucky(ish)


no mate

although i should have ppl

check out my vid few pages back week after comp i nearly got crushed by a stone on my own lol

dont phase me, maybe it should haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> no mate
> 
> although i should have ppl
> 
> ...


You nutter,fair play,but don't let this get ya down,the mind is at it again,seems we are all at it at the mo!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You nutter,fair play,but don't let this get ya down,the mind is at it again,seems we are all at it at the mo!


funny init mate how one session can make you feel like giving up alltogether lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> funny init mate how one session can make you feel like giving up alltogether lol


We are such shallow cvnts,fickle to ourselves,next time you will be God! :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> funny init mate how one session can make you feel like giving up alltogether lol


I get this now and again Rick, yet I've been going for 30 years now lol.

It's just another demon to overcome, mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I get this now and again Rick, yet I've been going for 30 years now lol.
> 
> It's just another demon to overcome, mate.


thanks mate

I know what ever happens I will always lift as its as natural as breathing to me but sometimes question the strognman/competing etc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

know how you feel rick , i also think its your tech letting you down and beating you , strength and power is there although perhaps your core strength needs to be better as your leaning back and its sapping you big time , try pulling the axle in to you and pushing your body against it , being upright is far less effort , timing on leg drive needs work , im trying different jerks at mo so getting the timing right is the biggest thing when strength is there .

training alone is good as no cnut is pushing you trying to break you but you need a solid plan to follow , and a strip of wood on the stone platform :lol:

dont let the fcuker beat you its sat there laughing its cnut off all you gotta do is smash its cnut in


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ewen ginge is no '####' though she does push you!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> funny init mate how one session can make you feel like giving up alltogether lol


Dont be daft mate, ur one of the strongest on here and ur only 23, just think what the next 5 years will bring - plus u havent been training strongman that long, your still wet behind the ears to it all and smashing fcuk out of it anyway. Everyone has a bad day, just forget it and move on!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

If you still feel a bit down come the weekend mate, have a blow out you maybe need to let off some steam!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rick mate your bein too hard in yourself, you're a fcukin beast man so like Jimmy said forget it and move on... time is onyour side bro


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Frig me you're a strong c unt. Just seen a few.videos. Don't be too harsh on yourself though! Sometimes its good to take a rest and then hit it hard again. Great lifts though!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks guys your all right

just one of those days, Ive just had a crap one

ewen your right the tekkers is crap i need to sort it out

few days off then write a plan and stick to it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good man, u know it makes sense!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> it will pass mate, just go an get p1ssed do something completely diffrent, watch a good movie or few whilst getting p1ssed-worked well for me when I was going through a rough patch losing the mojo questioning my abilties think you need to something to just switch off from it, think you just need a change from the normal routine of day to day stuff, then come back and attack it after a good 2 days rest.


totally agree with you mate, cheers

I think a few days off will do the trick and some chill out time


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well guys

Ive decided on a plan and going to review it over this week and stick to it, none of this random event session, tryin max PB's all the time and last minute comps

time to realise I need a routine


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quote from jim wendler that probably sums my sill training up at the moment...

"nothing will destroy a lifter faster, or for longer, than ego."

time to start a programme and stop maxing out all the fckin time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i suggest the warm ups start with mum in laws upskirt pics :lol:

i know a few on sugdens use somlov jr :thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> quote from jim wendler that probably sums my sill training up at the moment...
> 
> "nothing will destroy a lifter faster, or for longer, than ego."
> 
> time to start a programme and stop maxing out all the fckin time


Great quote. Take the advice. Ego can be an absolute bummer. Sometimes you just need to leave it at the door and crack on. Agree with sticking to a routine too. This way you can also plan some long term goals and push on. Good luck!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i suggest the warm ups start with mum in laws upskirt pics :lol:
> 
> i know a few on sugdens use somlov jr :thumbup1:


haha

will have a look, Im 100 percent running coan for deads just need a routine for squats will use wendlers for overhead and bench

want a once a week routine also to keep knees fresh, and not overdo it with the heavy dead mahyem


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i would do all on wendlers tbh , the way i see it is your repping old pb`s and never going over 95% .

on wendys you add 5kg lower chain every 4 weeks 5kg x 12 = a big kg increase yearly .

times that over the next 3-5 years and you will become a beast .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i would do all on wendlers tbh , the way i see it is your repping old pb`s and never going over 95% .
> 
> on wendys you add 5kg lower chain every 4 weeks 5kg x 12 = a big kg increase yearly .
> 
> times that over the next 3-5 years and you will become a beast .


yes mate think your right its nice steady progress and i wont feel beat up all the time

you got any good links to working out weights etc mate, the one i read i dint quite get

say for example i reckon my squat pb now would be 240?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thinkg ive got it now Ewen mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

what would you do for overhead work??

strict or push press??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_build_pure_strength

ill pm you the ebook over .

i started doing push press just more carry over mate , on deload week go strict as its lighter .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_build_pure_strength
> 
> ill pm you the ebook over .
> 
> i started doing push press just more carry over mate , on deload week go strict as its lighter .


awesome mate

really appreciate it buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sent to yer hush matey .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i started doing push press just more carry over mate , on deload week go strict as its lighter .


Think savickas might argue with that lol! What you guys think of alternating strict press and push press each wave starting with strict? Build up the static strength each wave then peak and take it into you push press wave etc?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

For me strict press kills my shoulder joints so push press takes stress off and the kg keep adding win win .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

This is a great read already, look forward to seeing more progress when you start your new routine!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> This is a great read already, look forward to seeing more progress when you start your new routine!!


thanks buddy

my head is back on and im hungry for some real strength gains


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thursday

day 1 week 1 wendlers bench day

bench

warmups then

104kgx5

120kgx5

138kgx5

incline bench 100k 10 reps x 3 sets

upper back assistance and some curls


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U got a decent spreadsheet for wendlers?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> U got a decent spreadsheet for wendlers?


havent sorry mate i just used the percentages from this

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_build_pure_strength


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No, I was asking because I got a decent one at home if u want me to send it u tomorrow!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> No, I was asking because I got a decent one at home if u want me to send it u tomorrow!


Oh right sorry lol

ye that would be awesome mate if you got time

Ewen sent me the ebook but it must of failed because my email was full


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Oh right sorry lol
> 
> ye that would be awesome mate if you got time
> 
> Ewen sent me the ebook but it must of failed because my email was full


Yeah it will only take a second, it was one that I found on a website ages ago, I'll have a butchers tomorrow. At work tonight. Just pm me ur email


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U put ur lifts in and it automatically sets it all out for u


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Oh right sorry lol
> 
> ye that would be awesome mate if you got time
> 
> Ewen sent me the ebook but it must of failed because my email was full


want me to send again mate ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> U put ur lifts in and it automatically sets it all out for u


ill have it off ya


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol sound, I'll send it to both


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see ears back mate,next phase................


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

found that spreadsheet mate if u want it, just PM me ur email


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> found that spreadsheet mate if u want it, just PM me ur email


[email protected]

cheers fella


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alright guys was suposed to train last night but the kids wanted me to take them out for tea and beach so had an awesome evening

its bloody good cardio running around after two hyperactive mcdonald fuelled toddlers I tell ya haha

got some plans for deads tmoz will vid lifts and update then :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

One awsome way to do it and good for your mind too,well done Dad!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cardio's such a dirty word...... :laugh:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Cardio's such a dirty word...... :laugh:


dont worry mate got the man points back with feast in maccies then lots of ice cream and fudge cake after it

not to mention a full english for brekkie today

and an ice cold stella in my hand as we speak while my bbq ribs and fries are cooking


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> dont worry mate got the man points back with feast in maccies then lots of ice cream and fudge cake after it
> 
> not to mention a full english for brekkie today
> 
> and an ice cold stella in my hand as we speak while my bbq ribs and fries are cooking


REPPED!! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> dont worry mate got the man points back with feast in maccies then lots of ice cream and fudge cake after it
> 
> not to mention a full english for brekkie today
> 
> and an ice cold stella in my hand as we speak while my bbq ribs and fries are cooking


HaHa. Fat git:lol: :lol:

I'm having a extra large T.Rex pizza followed by a cornetto tonight and I'm on a cut!!:laugh:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

already had my meat feast pizza 

but in my defence, i'd had a hard session of squats and deadlifts this morning, so fully deserved it :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sent that spreadsheet mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> sent that spreadsheet mate


cheers buddy appreciate it reps your way


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> dont worry mate got the man points back with feast in maccies then lots of ice cream and fudge cake after it
> 
> not to mention a full english for brekkie today
> 
> and an ice cold stella in my hand as we speak while my bbq ribs and fries are cooking


I shouldn't have taken the bodybuilding path 

Strongman eating looks so much fun!!lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I shouldn't have taken the bodybuilding path
> 
> Strongman eating looks so much fun!!lol


can be mate to be honest

but it gets boring real quick and throwing up from force feeding is harder than any training session for me haha


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> can be mate to be honest
> 
> but it gets boring real quick and throwing up from force feeding is harder than any training session for me haha


Still you can see by your avi that it's working :whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

todays session wasnt great felt tired but was'nt too bad

AXLE DEADS GRIP TRAINING NO STRAPS

140kx2

180kx1

220kx1

260kx1

DEADLIFTS FROM FLOOR (reg bar using straps to get used to them)

100kx3

140kx3

180kx3

220kx3

240kx3.........looking at vid form is still very bad, all stiff legged, needs alot of work






SPEED DEADS

10 sets of 140kx2

FRONT SQUATS

100kx3

140kx3

160kx3


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice tough session mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Nice tough session mate


cheers mate

did feel tough today

just got to stick to working form on deads and not getting carried away with weight to fast

I know if i actually could do a deadlift with perfect form 300kg would go up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What u think is up with ur form?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> What u think is up with ur form?


i get my hips and butt into it initially and then hips rise to fast making it like a stiff legged dead

i need alot of work but it will come


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> i get my hips and butt into it initially and then hips rise to fast making it like a stiff legged dead
> 
> i need alot of work but it will come


Do u reckon a slightly wider stance may help??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Rick. You just haven't quite got those legs and back working together on the deads. Much closer than the last video though and I'm sure you will crack it soon:thumb:

You've got bags and bags of power there, once you channel it you'll be to reckon with no worries.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u reckon a slightly wider stance may help??


i tried this on my speed sets which on on vid and i think your right i think it helped

first time using straps aswell so just getting used to the feel

also need to keep my head higher this is what lost me third place in my comp, head went down on yoke so dropped the fcker

little things need rectifying


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Rick. You just haven't quite got those legs and back working together on the deads. Much closer than the last video though and I'm sure you will crack it soon:thumb:
> 
> You've got bags and bags of power there, once you channel it you'll be to reckon with no worries.


thanks buddy

I know what you mean, Ive got strong legs and back but they dont like to work together lol

so fckin fustrating


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It looks as if ur knees are pointing slightly inward as well possibly because of ur arm position - I'm no expert btw lol so i could be miles out


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> It looks as if ur knees are pointing slightly inward as well possibly because of ur arm position - I'm no expert btw lol so i could be miles out


yes i agree

I was told to angle toes slightly out so wanted to try it today

its all going to be trial and error for few weeks, once ive sussed the form 300 will be taking a ride


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> yes i agree
> 
> I was told to angle toes slightly out so wanted to try it today
> 
> its all going to be trial and error for few weeks, once ive sussed the form 300 will be taking a ride


Got every faith in u mate!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> thanks buddy
> 
> I know what you mean, Ive got strong legs and back but they dont like to work together lol
> 
> so fckin fustrating


It will come mate. I smashed my post injury pb for rack pulls yesterday but only because my technique just all came together and clicked. We're not machines that can do a perfect lift every time.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you made them deads look about 100 kilo lighter :blink: lol

interesting looking at the front squats vid, gonna try them for the first time tomorrow.....

...obviously not at the same weight though :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hip mobility , get a foam roller and stretch the flexors that way you can sink further down , i have the same problem , i pull with my back as my hams and quads and hips are just to tight causing my back problems .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks guys i know it will happen eventually just so fustrating lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> hip mobility , get a foam roller and stretch the flexors that way you can sink further down , i have the same problem , i pull with my back as my hams and quads and hips are just to tight causing my back problems .


i think your spot on mate you know

will try this for a bit

I know i do find it very difficult to put my socks on as my hips and lower back are so inflexible


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> i think your spot on mate you know
> 
> will try this for a bit
> 
> I know i do find it very difficult to put my socks on as my hips and lower back are so inflexible


i know the feeling mate , my back gets pumped right up at times and stays that way for days its just more back than legs for me , i know ive got a big deadlift in me i just find it hard to sink like mischa does .

actually im thinking of doing some deficit trap bar deadlifts , thinking about the mechanics it makes sense .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i know the feeling mate , my back gets pumped right up at times and stays that way for days its just more back than legs for me , i know ive got a big deadlift in me i just find it hard to sink like mischa does .
> 
> actually im thinking of doing some deficit trap bar deadlifts , thinking about the mechanics it makes sense .


deffo mate

its alot of bloody hard effort this "thinking" about lift lark haha

i know its for the best though rather than just bruting it up forever like a wally


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bodybuilders have it easy mate , the hard part for us is eating enough that's the real training .


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You guys are animals! Strength is seriously impressive, even some of the lads who are carrying a bit of a belly are unbelievable strong and you would think this would hinder them!

Question is how the fvck do you go through life without breaking everything you touch?

This stuff is seriously inspiring me, even though I have different aims I think if you guys can lift the massive weights then I can lift a puny bar up and down for 4 sets of 10!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> You guys are animals! Strength is seriously impressive, even some of the lads who are carrying a bit of a belly are unbelievable strong and you would think this would hinder them!
> 
> Question is how the fvck do you go through life without breaking everything you touch?
> 
> This stuff is seriously inspiring me, even though I have different aims I think if you guys can lift the massive weights then I can lift a puny bar up and down for 4 sets of 10!


i break my bed every time i sit on it so until i can afford a steel one then i have to spread my weight or break the fcuker .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good session tonight, really pushed myself hard

SQUATS

barx20

60kx5

100kx5

140kx3

180kx1...........these were All without belt and felt light

230kx1.......flew up

240kx1.......PB....nice and deep,relatively easy and more in the tank i think

speed suqat on box with 3 sec pause on the box

140kx3 x 10 sets

good mornings 4 sets to sheer failure ( pump was insane)

hyper 4 sets sheer failure


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lot of squatting mate, well done on PB:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Cracking lifting there m8y!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> lot of squatting mate, well done on PB:thumbup1:


thanks mate

a bit of work and there is a 250kg waiting to go for a ride soon


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dave said:


> Cracking lifting there m8y!


cheers buddy appreciate it :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> thanks mate
> 
> a bit of work and there is a 250kg waiting to go for a ride soon


Do u ask for a spotter when going for these kind of weights?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u ask for a spotter when going for these kind of weights?


today i went up to 180 without

then a skinny teen spotted me for 230, he seemed nervous lol i said dont worry mate i wont fail this

then my mate big dave came in and spotted me for 240


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

total now sits at 690kg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> today i went up to 180 without
> 
> then a skinny teen spotted me for 230, he seemed nervous lol i said dont worry mate i wont fail this
> 
> then my mate big dave came in and spotted me for 240


oi cnut im not that skinny ...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> cracking work their , you hitting the squat again in a few days it may be even higher mate then, I know a few adopting this strategy, I know it has worked personally for me in overheads in the past but isnt without increased injury risk.


you mean a heavier single??

may do what you reckon??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

joshnow said:


> resting up with the training rick not updated for a while


alright buddy

still training but just moved house so not broadband

at my parents at the mo checking in quickly on uk-m lol

nothing exciting happening in the gym for me at the moment anyhow


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice one rick i thought ud fcuked off lol, good to see u ok, still getting them cals in u i take it!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> nice one rick i thought ud fcuked off lol, good to see u ok, still getting them cals in u i take it!


If the new avi is anything to go by he has been! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> nice one rick i thought ud fcuked off lol, good to see u ok, still getting them cals in u i take it!


no mate just been mega busy

havent missed gym thoiugh

will have my broadband on in next 30 days hopefully

still eating well

got 300kg deadlift to top of shins below knee on monday but didnt have the power to lockout yet


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alright guys

uick update

moving house and work has been mega hectic so training and diet has been a little off

im living off chicken and oat in water at the moment and have lost a bit of fat and bloat gone, not intentionly just how sheduale been

gym has been when i can and just repping really, highlight being 200k suat for 10, front suat 140 for 8 last week

will slowly get settled in and get size and power on the go again when everything is straight


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good squatting rick :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

:thumb :Hello Ricky.

Fantastic to see your back dude, really is brilliant great squatting mate your catching me up now JOKES! Really good Rick, great to see your training seriously still and that good stuff. Also eating well to arn't you. GOOD JOB!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Very impressive dead attempt too,wow!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

All this big eating makes me feel real hungry lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

All the best Rick glad to hear trainings going well and hope the move is going smoothly


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alright guys awesome session tonight

im also down to 17.12 stone, using nolva and celery and clean diet water has gone down alot and feela bit healthier

tonight was

reg deads from floor

100kx3

140kx3

180kx1

230kx3

240kx3

250kx3

260kx1

speed deads from floor

180kx3 reps x 6 sets

deficit deads, 4 inch block, bar was toucking feet

180kx5

180kx5

180kx5

180kx4

good mornings

60kx10

70kx10

80kx8

80kx6

hyperextentions

3 sets till absoloute failure

some light leg curls

nice session gave it my all felt like throwing up but battled through


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

skinny fcuker :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Now that is champion work mate,no question,deficit is the way to flexible pulling plus the rest ! Go man


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fantastic training there Rick, good to see your back at it mate!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was

yoke

5 runs there and back with 220 working speed and tekkers

front suats

100kx6

120kx6

140kx6

140kx6

leg press, 6 sets heavy

leg extentions

legs were pumped to fck


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff Rick.

I'm doing front squats too now mate!

Repping with 90kg,

hoping to get to your level on them. They definitely help on the two overal compounds deadlifts and back squats don't they.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good stuff Rick.
> 
> I'm doing front squats too now mate!
> 
> ...


ye mate i love them

i find they have helped my drive oin deads so fingers crossed they will get me the 300 deadlift soon

i am a bit behind as my goal was 300 y april so have let myself down in my eyes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hows things rick ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> ye mate i love them
> 
> i find they have helped my drive oin deads so fingers crossed they will get me the 300 deadlift soon
> 
> i am a bit behind as my goal was 300 y april so have let myself down in my eyes


Rick mate,

Don't put yourself down fella, your one off the strongest people out there and on this forum mate, 300kg takes some ****ing lifting you'll get there without a doubt mate. Trust you'll get it chin up eat well, keep motivated and most importantly believe in yourself.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Rick mate,
> 
> Don't put yourself down fella, your one off the strongest people out there and on this forum mate, 300kg takes some ****ing lifting you'll get there without a doubt mate. Trust you'll get it chin up eat well, keep motivated and most importantly believe in yourself.


cheers fella

i will get that...eventualy haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rick hows things , your internet sorted yet ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> rick hows things , your internet sorted yet ?


alright buddy

just got the internet back on now as a matter of fact lol

training has been good, although run down today because think ive been overdoing it slightly

feeling strong and hoping for some nice pb's soon if can get food better

got two possible open comps i am considering but may have to give them a miss due to finacne

they both october time so we will see


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> alright buddy
> 
> just got the internet back on now as a matter of fact lol
> 
> ...


is one of them watfords strongest man ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ye mate

but i could be looking at a period of no work so money may be a problem so not certain yet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> ye mate
> 
> but i could be looking at a period of no work so money may be a problem so not certain yet


hope you can do it mate im gonna do the open and so is griff :thumbup1:

hows things on the other job front ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> hope you can do it mate im gonna do the open and so is griff :thumbup1:
> 
> hows things on the other job front ?


everything looking grim at the moment mate

i really fancy it as an intro to opens and for experience etc would be a great day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> everything looking grim at the moment mate
> 
> i really fancy it as an intro to opens and for experience etc would be a great day


i know what you mean mate its carp at mo .

ive literally just paid for open class , get your ass in brother :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

alright guys

quick update bit brunt out got flu and feel very overtrained due to lack of food and sleep

will sort asap and get 8000cals a day in from now on without fail

pb's for sure to come in the squat zone very soon i feel


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rest and recoup buddy .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was

push press

warmup

80kx3

100kx5

110kx4

120kx3

close grip bench

60kx5

80kx5

100kx3

120kx5

lying tricep extention x 3

done


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

easy peasy lol, good work mate. hows things??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> easy peasy lol, good work mate. hows things??


cheers buddy

things are ok mate, got a few distractions in my head at the moment but just trying to plug on

currently cruising on 300mg test evry 8 days

upped food alot last few days to try and add BW

how are you pal?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> things are ok mate, got a few distractions in my head at the moment but just trying to plug on
> 
> ...


sorting through few issues of my own, but think im through the roughest bits, trained twice in 2 weeks, but as of tomorrow things will be going back to normal. Training took a back seat for couple of weeks but some things in life are more important. how much food we on atm then? lol (it always interests me how much ur eating)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> sorting through few issues of my own, but think im through the roughest bits, trained twice in 2 weeks, but as of tomorrow things will be going back to normal. Training took a back seat for couple of weeks but some things in life are more important. how much food we on atm then? lol (it always interests me how much ur eating)


all the best with what ever your dealing with bud, and i agree 100 % alot more to life than lifting weights

to be honest my diet was sh!T while in the mid of moving house and is slowly getting back up again but not great

currently 18.3 and yesterday food was as follows..........

80g whey, 1 raw whole egg,2 bananas, 200g oats, 700ml whole milk, blended and drank

breakfast bap (sausage bacon egg mushroom, 6 pancakes with maple syrup

2 big macs, fries, coke

350g steak, porridge with sugar and whole milk

lasagne (sp) and chips

pizza and nachos with cheese and milk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That's quality mate lol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> That's quality mate lol.


Lol

I was just today reading a genuine article about The legend that is Big Glen Ross the daddy and possibly my favourite lifter of all time

breakfast was 30 whole eggs and a huge bowl of porridge and chocolate bars between meals lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

LOL,

Rick your obviously not to concerned about adding mass. Nice diet there fella keep up the good work, and strong benching, Is that you weakest lift?

Whats your top end bench?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> LOL,
> 
> Rick your obviously not to concerned about adding mass. Nice diet there fella keep up the good work, and strong benching, Is that you weakest lift?
> 
> Whats your top end bench?


alright mate

ye bench is weak, my max is 160

now im training it though should easy get 180 by end of yearr

havent done much bench since late teens


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Lol
> 
> I was just today reading a genuine article about The legend that is Big Glen Ross the daddy and possibly my favourite lifter of all time
> 
> breakfast was 30 whole eggs and a huge bowl of porridge and chocolate bars between meals lol


Lol 30 fcuking eggs!!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was easy light session

deadlift

warmup then working set

225 x 2

speed deads

180kx 8 sets of triples


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol 30 fcuking eggs!!!!!!


i know insane isnt it

Glen is along with Big Z one of my all time favourite strength legends

the way he would press anything he was given was scary

he had a strict miltary press of 185kg in gym if i recall rightly


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I remember you saying you had ten eggs and I asked if it was a typo...but ffs...30... Unbelievable.... Looking good in here hun...sorry been out of the loop a bit...trying to catch up now...hope your doing okay tho?  x how much do I admire the strongman stuff...luvin it.  just not enough of it around...x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> I remember you saying you had ten eggs and I asked if it was a typo...but ffs...30... Unbelievable.... Looking good in here hun...sorry been out of the loop a bit...trying to catch up now...hope your doing okay tho?  x how much do I admire the strongman stuff...luvin it.  just not enough of it around...x


Thanks hun, nice of you to pop in, support is always much appreciated (needed) 

strongman gives me a good buzz, pretty addictive once you get started

im plodding on nicely just desperately trying to add bw to improve x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight ws supposed to be rest but did some pressing lol

strict standing press

60kx6

70kx6

80kx6

90kx3

60kx10x3 sets

close grip bench

60kx6

80kx6

100kx6

120kx3 sets of 3


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

liking the less is more mate very similar to my structure


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes I always tell people!

It's not the more you do the better you get, it's the less you do the better you get!

One sport where this is genuinely true!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yes I always tell people!
> 
> It's not the more you do the better you get, it's the less you do the better you get!
> 
> One sport where this is genuinely true!


haha brilliant :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha brilliant :lol:


I sense your cringingly in agreement mate!

LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I sense your cringingly in agreement mate!
> 
> LOL


it was just a bit of irony i saw :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Never do more when less will do,if you do you slow the grow.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't grow myself due to fast metabolism.

But who wants to be big and strong if there is a chance you can be small and strong?! :confused1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I don't grow myself due to fast metabolism.
> 
> But who wants to be big and strong if there is a chance you can be small and strong?! :confused1:


well you would grow if you ate like a man

are you serious about wanting to be small??

i would rather be big and strong and would hate to be small


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i want to be fcuking huge .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i want to be fcuking huge .


same here mate lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I want to be a ****ing dinosaur:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I want to be a ****ing dinosaur:whistling:


bicep curls lots of them then you can walk like a T-rex :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just throwing this out to you experienced knowledgables :thumb:

what do you guys think of doing coans every 5 days if i limit squatting to once every 2 weeks??

just a thought coz im an impatient barsteward


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sorry to jump in, is coans the deadlift routine where u put ur max in and what u want ur max to be?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> just throwing this out to you experienced knowledgables :thumb:
> 
> what do you guys think of doing coans every 5 days if i limit squatting to once every 2 weeks??
> 
> just a thought coz im an impatient barsteward


i did wendlers 4x week with coans on dead days i would say its all or nothing mate .

how about jr smolov


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> sorry to jump in, is coans the deadlift routine where u put ur max in and what u want ur max to be?


yes mate

i did week 1 on tuesday and have set the 10 week PB for 300 so see how i go i supose


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i did wendlers 4x week with coans on dead days i would say its all or nothing mate .
> 
> how about jr smolov


jr smolov for deads???

i just dont want to wait 10 weeks to pull 300 lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> jr smolov for deads???
> 
> i just dont want to wait 10 weeks to pull 300 lol


yes mate .... http://www.seriouspowerlifting.com/2362/articles/smolov-jr

and do maintainance for other lifts so 1-2 sets of heavy press and squat .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

holy ****

has anybody done it for deads

looks insane


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> holy ****
> 
> has anybody done it for deads
> 
> looks insane


i know a few on sugdens have done it on things like log so it should be fine mate .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i ought to do that with my measly squat lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> i ought to do that with my measly squat lol


i am dying to do smolov for squat

will do it around october/november for sure looks really brutal but weirdly nice lol

i think i will just try and beast the coan routine every 5 day and hope for the best haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u tried smolov jr ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u tried smolov jr ewen?


mate i wrote the routine out and said fcuk that im not ready :lol:

i will try it after i do the comp with griffter .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> mate i wrote the routine out and said fcuk that im not ready :lol:
> 
> i will try it after i do the comp with griffter .


what lift were you going to do it for ewen??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> what lift were you going to do it for ewen??


squat , i want to do the full one , how about we do it together after watfords tthen log it and see what each of us gain ?

get fattie on it too


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> squat , i want to do the full one , how about we do it together after watfords tthen log it and see what each of us gain ?
> 
> get fattie on it too


yer mate im up for that

whos fattie?? or rather which fattie are you rethering to lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kfc sponsored athletes have a big advantage when it comes to squatting wouldnt you say


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what month u planning on doing it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> kfc sponsored athletes have a big advantage when it comes to squatting wouldnt you say


well we better get some kfc`s in us :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> what month u planning on doing it?


watfords is 6th oct so november ? hmmm heavy squat in winter love it :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i ought to gain more than u pair as ur both lifting more than double me so it would be harder for u


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> i ought to gain more than u pair as ur both lifting more than double me so it would be harder for u


and if you dont your buying us a kfc , but no sex on first date im no slut


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> and if you dont your buying us a kfc , but no sex on first date im no slut


liar


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If I haven't had a relapse I might have a go at this squat challenge too....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> If I haven't had a relapse I might have a go at this squat challenge too....


yes 

if you dont have a relapse your gonna have an anal prolapse on this squat challange :lol:

mines gonna be like a windsock haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

this would be awesome we will set A UK-M smolov challenege


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> yes
> 
> if you dont have a relapse your gonna have an anal prolapse on this squat challange :lol:
> 
> mines gonna be like a windsock haha


 :lol: :lol:

Note to myself: start reducing the squat weights I put in my log


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> this would be awesome we will set A UK-M smolov challenege


i was thinking the same


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Recovery all good then I'm in !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fookin hell its on, jr smolov?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

real smolov


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> real smolov


x2


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bastards lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

my attention span is good for 3 weeks not 13 lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> my attention span is good for 3 weeks not 13 lol


bargain bucket for 10 please dunno what everyone else is having


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> my attention span is good for 3 weeks not 13 lol


3 weeks I can talk my knees into lol. Any more I can't be certain.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deca 10ml every week for 13 weeks of hell :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> deca 10ml every week for 13 weeks of hell :lol:


I've been on a gram of deca a week for the past 15 weeks and my knees still ache lol....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jr it is then :rolleye: the elder has spoken


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> jr it is then :rolleye: the elder has spoken


How about jr for the over 50's and snr for anyone else? :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> How about jr for the over 50's and snr for anyone else? :rolleye:


how about we vote lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> how about we vote lol


ok .

smolov full version it is .

voting closed


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Count me in for Smolov after my comp in November! Its winter its cold wet depressing...its time to squat till you drop!! Winters a good time to eat everything in site and do a hellalotta heavy squats I reckon


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Count me in for Smolov after my comp in November! Its winter its cold wet depressing...its time to squat till you drop!! Winters a good time to eat everything in site and do a hellalotta heavy squats I reckon


good man

im gonna love this

we will all have huge legs this xmas haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was a bit **** fcked up and went to gym a bit hungry also hammies were still in bits from tuesday

front squats

warmup

60kx10

80kx10

100kx5

140kx5

180kx1.........went up easy so went for a double but second rep wasnt to be and dropped the fcker...gggrrr

140kx6

140kx6

then some axle curls and axle reverse curls

done

bit of **** week lots of food and a weekend of nothing but food and sleep me thinks haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update guys and just some general notes for me to log in here about my next few weeks

this week just been has been stressfull and the gym felt hard work lol, last night I gave in and after over 4 months of no alcohol and drank a big bottle of wiskey after a day of solid eating (over 8000 cals i would of thought), suprise suprise i wake up to a huge puddle of sick in the morning consisting of yesterdays food so was playing catch up all day lol not the heavyweight drinker i once was and know why i tend to stay away from it these days haah

i will be training just 3 times a week for the next 10 weeks and cruising on 300mg test, and eating as much as humanly possible to increase my bw as at 18 stone i am never going to be a static guy, i really need to up my game and this is the point now where if i dont start getting heavier i will look back in few years and think, fck wasted my time ( as i have in the past)

training is going to be just 2 movements per session for pressing and legs and coan for deadlift day, very high volume lots of graft low reps heavy weight

also am going to increase sleep and try to improve recovery, after 10 weeks im planning on starting a blast of test/deca/dbol and try slin to help bw hopefully but want to start the blast at atleast 18.5 to begin with to get most from it and hope moving up bw will get my some big power gains


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> todays session wasnt great felt tired but was'nt too bad
> 
> AXLE DEADS GRIP TRAINING NO STRAPS
> 
> ...


Strong mofo.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the message in my journal Rick mate means a lot .

Think you will benefit from doing less in the gym its early days for me as haven't had a clear run of it , I am thinking of running slin as well


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Thanks for the message in my journal Rick mate means a lot .
> 
> Think you will benefit from doing less in the gym its early days for me as haven't had a clear run of it , I am thinking of running slin as well


no worries buddy you done really well

i hope so i think the rest days will help alot to be fair


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mey said:


> Strong mofo.


cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Road to becoming an animal, more like you are an animal  not had chance to read the lot but what I've had a flick through is impressive. Well done mate keep it up I can see a champion there :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Road to becoming an animal, more like you are an animal  not had chance to read the lot but what I've had a flick through is impressive. Well done mate keep it up I can see a champion there :thumbup1:


thanks alot buddy

ive made some steady gains last 10 months but want alot more before I see myself as a true animal haha

real animals deadlift 350 and squat 300 so i this journal could be a long one lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was coans week2

was feeling pretty tired but all went pretty well in the end

warmup then

100kx3

140kx3

180kx3

belt on

240kx2....felt fast flew up and easy pretty chuffed feeling stronger already, form feels alot better too think ive found my magic groove so to speak

speed sets

195kx 8 sets of 3

circuits

done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking good , i like coans but its crap when the gyms busy .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff, rick yeah your going to be one strong animal, man.

Keep up hard work, Yeah Ed coans routine looks a fecking tough one I've got it stuck up on my wall all wrote out never done it yet though LOL


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> looking good , i like coans but its crap when the gyms busy .


thats the only negative mate IMO

the volume is going to help me alot though i think especially with me training only 3x a week

form fell into place really well today and speed was very good so im well pleased

also the stiff legged deads are killing me so me thinks this is where my weakness has been all along as i feel stronger than last week and thinking about it have neglected my hammies for along time really


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah once you get them to same standed then and re- work them you'll find it will make a huge differnece, I have started stiff leged deads, last time I did them I worked to 100kg but my legs were shaking abit, they are easy as good as good mornings though arn't they.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> thats the only negative mate IMO
> 
> the volume is going to help me alot though i think especially with me training only 3x a week
> 
> ...


if i remember rightly ed adds good mornings and power shrugs in the mix , for your power shrugs go heavy and power the fcuk out of them these blast your calfs .

as for the GM`S these will sort your hammies right out :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> if i remember rightly ed adds good mornings and power shrugs in the mix , for your power shrugs go heavy and power the fcuk out of them these blast your calfs .
> 
> as for the GM`S these will sort your hammies right out :lol:


thats right mate

stiff legged deads and gm are in the circuits

think the power shrugs come in later on,, look forward to trying these as ive never done them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> thats right mate
> 
> stiff legged deads and gm are in the circuits
> 
> think the power shrugs come in later on,, look forward to trying these as ive never done them


i loved them mate i was soon doing 220 strict :lol: i dropped them due to a change in routine but i should of gone 260-280 id say thats your work set to start off mate id like to see some 300+ from you matey :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i loved them mate i was soon doing 220 strict :lol: i dropped them due to a change in routine but i should of gone 260-280 id say thats your work set to start off mate id like to see some 300+ from you matey :thumbup1:


haha sounds crazy

we will see


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> thanks alot buddy
> 
> ive made some steady gains last 10 months but want alot more before I see myself as a true animal haha
> 
> real animals deadlift 350 and squat 300 so i this journal could be a long one lol


mate I can definitely see you getting there with out a doubt:thumbup1: and you have a good likeness to Eddie Hall when you have a beard


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers fella but im a long way of ed hall status

hows training your end buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was some event work

just light breaking back into as not done any for long time

log clean n press

6 sets of 5 on 100kg,,,,,,,,,alot stronger than last few weeks due to tricep growth

farmers

5 sets of 100kg-110kg

stones

110kg x 3

125 x3

125x3

done, was tough due to neglect bit of work and theyll be back up again me thinks

got few more comps ined up now this year so thought better start event work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff rick , i take it your doing watfords


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good stuff rick , i take it your doing watfords


dont know about watford just yet buddy but probably will try for a place

down for these two though

http://sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/121kg-Strongman-Comp-14511

1-120kg log for reps

2-280kg Deadlift for reps

3-320kg Yoke for 30 metres

4-280kg Frame carry for 30 metres

5-Anvil carry for distance or loading medley

and this

http://sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Swindons-Strongest-Man,[email protected]

Event 1

Novice and Intermediate

Max Deadlift Starting 180kgs(Oly bar and standard Plates).10kg Increases, Lifts can be Skipped.

Any Novice Lifting 260kg or Over will be moved upto Intermediate class. Straps allowed, no suits.

Event 2

Max Log

Starting 80kg Novice

Starting 100kg Intermediate

5kg Increases, Lifts can be skipped.

Event 3

Farmers 20m

Novice 110kg

Intermediate 130kg

Event 4

Block Press Max Reps 75 secs

Novice 90kg Block

Inter 110kg Block

Event 5

Stones Over Yoke 75 secs

Novice 90kg Stone 1 point, 110 stone 2 points, 130 stone 3 points.

Intermediate 110 stone 1 point, 130 stone 2 points, 155 stone 3 points.

Heavier Stone trumps all others.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah seen them they look good


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

spme serious work to do me thinks

especially stones and log


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lots of stone work and strict log you be fine mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah seen them they look good


im tryin to persuade josh to do them

i just want to gain as much comp experience as possibly now to be honest mate

places are irellevant aslong as pb's are made


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

has he fallen out with me ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> has he fallen out with me ?


havent asked buddy just been commenting on his sugden journal and that seeing how hes doing

he hasnt logged on here since them comments though lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> havent asked buddy just been commenting on his sugden journal and that seeing how hes doing
> 
> he hasnt logged on here since them comments though lol


 :wacko:

i was genuinely trying to help him but fcuk him childish cnut 

maybe i was a tad straight .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Max deads and max log. That comp is gonna be a long one.

Awesome though !


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Ewen don't think Josh took kindly to your comments from what he told me.

And Yeah Rick will be good seeing you do that strongman comp mate. Specially 280kg for reps on deadlift peasy aye!?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Max deads and max log. That comp is gonna be a long one.
> 
> Awesome though !


haha certainly will be

fun


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah Ewen don't think Josh took kindly to your comments from what he told me.
> 
> And Yeah Rick will be good seeing you do that strongman comp mate. Specially 280kg for reps on deadlift peasy aye!?


why what did he say?????

tell tell tell haha


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> why what did he say?????
> 
> tell tell tell haha


 :lol: Moggs is the biggest internet **** stirrer/gossip merchant going


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a copy of a pm I got off Josh

"Who the **** does that skinny, ginger, weak-ass, closet **** think he is ?

Wait till I see him at a comp. I'm gonna smash him into little pieces.

See ya around Tass"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha sounds like ginger bollocks is gonna get it lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol

we're all a bunch of stirrers haha


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha sounds like ginger bollocks is gonna get it lol


I am assuming he means you there Ewen.

You really want to be worried Ewen you've ****ed him of something cronic.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> lol
> 
> we're all a bunch of stirrers haha


I would like to put myself out of that I tend to get on with things.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I am assuming he means you there Ewen.
> 
> You really want to be worried Ewen you've ****ed him of something cronic.


worried about a fat out of shape virgin :lol:

pull the other one


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I would like to put myself out of that I tend to get on with things.


haha thats so fcuking funny you crank .

hey your getting the hang of humour :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> I would like to put myself out of that I tend to get on with things.


You tend to spam everyone until they come in your journal more like :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

the sexual tension in here is super high

Both gingers should get together for some bum-fun


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> worried about a fat out of shape virgin :lol:
> 
> pull the other one


it wont let me rep you but i actually nearly wee'd when read that haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> it wont let me rep you but i actually nearly wee'd when read that haha


perhaps i was a bit kind


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was tired but felt strong went for but was a bit **** tbh

back sore from work and events still

squats

60kx3

100kx3

140kx3

180kx3

220kx2

250kx fail......bottled it and stopped high before parrallel went up 3/4 quarter rep lol

some extentions then calf

done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good squatting rick i need to follow your lead and just go for it without worrying about failing .


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb: Just had a wee trawl through to see what your up to these days....bloody hell....doing well mate...just saw your competing Aug and Oct....get in there....you will do brilliant... :thumb :xx


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks guys

i really thought i had 250 in me but wasnt to be

close though so maybe 8 weeks time boooommm


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

qucik update guys

been a bit lazy with this journal due to being mega busy and havent had much time but should keep it up now

yesterdays session was as follows

deads

warmup then

220kx10

240kx5

240kx3

pulldowns x 4

hammer rows x4

done

feeling a bit weak still at 18 stone no gear for 3-4 weeks going to have another 8 weeks gear free then get back on it

enjoying training at the moment still but feels hard lol, my old man is now training with me full time and hasnt ever done any deadlifting and hit 180kx 3 yesterday easy, at 47 not trained any deads haha

he want to get 5 plates in next few weeks, think hes got it in him easy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

quality stuff rick .

220x10 BEAST


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> quality stuff rick .
> 
> 220x10 BEAST


cheers buddy

220 felt light then 240 felt like 400 kg lol

funny old game we do


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> 220 felt light then 240 felt like 400 kg lol
> 
> funny old game we do


yeah init just .

gotta get your log up big boy 

although you got me squat and deadlifts :cursing:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> *220 felt light* then 240 felt like 400 kg lol
> 
> funny old game we do


I want to get to that stage where 220kg feels light! Well done mate that's some heavy ass deadlifting! :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah init just .
> 
> gotta get your log up big boy
> 
> although you got me squat and deadlifts :cursing:


ye i havent tested it to be honest i actually feel i may have improved , my delts and tri are getting better..slowly lol

will test it in few weeks or wait till test and oxy back in me ha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cub said:


> I want to get to that stage where 220kg feels light! Well done mate that's some heavy ass deadlifting! :thumb:


thanks mate but im pretty ****ed off with the deads

they arent progressing as they should


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> ye i havent tested it to be honest i actually feel i may have improved , my delts and tri are getting better..slowly lol
> 
> will test it in few weeks or wait till test and oxy back in me ha


oh race is on for a 150kg log me thinks


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> oh race is on for a 150kg log me thinks


fkin ell mate i cant see me getting a 150 log for a year or so if im lucky haha

what your max now buddy?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> fkin ell mate i cant see me getting a 150 log for a year or so if im lucky haha
> 
> what your max now buddy?


only 125kg 

should be at 130-135 in a few weeks


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> only 125kg
> 
> should be at 130-135 in a few weeks


nice

i think my max was 110 if i remember rightly i failed 120

were you naturaly strong in log from the start?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> nice
> 
> i think my max was 110 if i remember rightly i failed 120
> 
> were you naturaly strong in log from the start?


no mate not at all , statically im not strong but im good at carrying and loading events in general .

ive always seen ohp as the mans lift and i want a 200kg log more than a 300 squat or 400 dead .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> i want a 200kg log more than a 400 dead .


Yeah who wants a 400 dead its a girls lift


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

10 on 220 is real nice Rick good repping out there! Not surprised 240 felt heavy after 10 on 220 though!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah who wants a 400 dead its a girls lift


exactly mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> 10 on 220 is real nice Rick good repping out there! Not surprised 240 felt heavy after 10 on 220 though!


cheers mate


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great lifting Rick your getting fecking strong now mate!

You got any strongman comps lined up?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Great lifting Rick your getting fecking strong now mate!
> 
> You got any strongman comps lined up?


not doing any till next year now buddy

got my eyes on opens next year but only if i can get another 1.5-2 stone bw on

well see


----------



## ForeignGuy (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm a little late,but i sign in:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice to see some regular updating again mate, always enjoy your journal. nice deadlifts and backs looking huge!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to see you back mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ForeignGuy said:


> I'm a little late,but i sign in:thumb:


cheers buddy

will be a bt boring for a while natty haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> nice to see some regular updating again mate, always enjoy your journal. nice deadlifts and backs looking huge!!


cheers fella 

my back has not grown any width so adding lat work alongside deads should get it up a bit


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Good to see you back mate


cheers buddy


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Where ya been?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Where ya been?


took some time off work and gym to spend more time with the kids actually

trying to juggle work and family at the moment, gym is not my priority in life

but im going to try keep up with it and get up tpo 19 stone on my next cycle

im currently 18 stone 3 weeks natty no pct, if i can stay at this will put me in a good place for my next cycle in 8 weeks or so


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> took some time off work and gym to spend more time with the kids actually
> 
> trying to juggle work and family at the moment, gym is not my priority in life
> 
> ...


Its all good my man... 18st is a beast, good luck with the 19.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Its all good my man... 18st is a beast, good luck with the 19.


cheers fella

im hoping to construct a diet and a few little tricks with a guy I know who really knows his **** when it comes to gaining lean mass

hoping to cut fat and add muscle with new diet, wouldlove to sit at 19 stone around 15% bf but will take some very hard work


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers fella
> 
> im hoping to construct a diet and a few little tricks with a guy I know who really knows his **** when it comes to gaining lean mass
> 
> hoping to cut fat and add muscle with new diet, wouldlove to sit at 19 stone around 15% bf but will take some very hard work


What kind of calories you getting in at the moment? Protiens a day?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> What kind of calories you getting in at the moment? Protiens a day?


diet is all over the show at the moment as ive been focusing on other thing than gym but its around 4-5000 cals

all from junk food really hahaha

my diet needs alot of work but we are looking at around 7000-8000 all from clean food come september running test at around 900mg

cardio may be added also, and my training will be still very heavy focusing on strength but also a bit of bodybuilding thrown in

im interested to see the outcome


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

7-8K clean food cals is a fooooooooking lot of food.

Non-stop eating

chain-eating?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 7-8K clean food cals is a fooooooooking lot of food.
> 
> Non-stop eating
> 
> chain-eating?


Hey Tass 

sure is mate but im getting on now and if i dont add the weight i need soon i may aswell fck this all off

strongman is a big boys game simple as and im tiny for a strongman


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

"Getting on"

:lol:  :lol:

You old bastard. What are you 22 ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Hey Tass
> 
> sure is mate but im getting on now and if i dont add the weight i need soon i may aswell fck this all off
> 
> strongman is a big boys game simple as and im tiny for a strongman


Well then.... Don't fcuk about tryin to eat clean then lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> "Getting on"
> 
> :lol:  :lol:
> 
> You old bastard. What are you 22 ?


ye mate 22

but if i dont get to where i want to be within 2 years im going to fck it off not worth the hassle


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Well then.... Don't fcuk about tryin to eat clean then lol


i know im might just eat 8 000 cals clean and 2-3000 dirty yeh buddddyyy

sounds fun lots of dbol and lots of kebabas mmmm


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Hey Tass
> 
> sure is mate but im getting on now and if i dont add the weight i need soon i may aswell fck this all off
> 
> strongman is a big boys game simple as and im tiny for a strongman


oi cnuto im not letting you give up that easy .

how many strongman have you seen get better with age ?

mark felix in his 40`s

mark westaby 40`s

big z is getting on but hes also getting stronger so why are you thinking of giving up before you get anywhere near your peak .

ive seen many young strongmen give it 100% and get seriously hurt , look at jaime the other week .

take a step back rick and get your family sorted first but also train to become a good strongman when you hit mid to late 20`s , let your tendons and muscle catch up .

i know your having a tough time buddy but you force fed to get this far and your family are behind you all the way .

plus i wanna whoop you in a few comps  seen as though josh has given up :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> oi cnuto im not letting you give up that easy .
> 
> how many strongman have you seen get better with age ?
> 
> ...


thanks mate

your certainly right

wont let me rep you got to spread the love but will dpo when can

and ye your right about jamie , one step at a time i suppose

im just an impatient cry baby sometimes haha

i seen on facebook josh did a comp came 4th out of 6 ??

you friend with him still on fb noticed he deleted his profile on here


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> thanks mate
> 
> your certainly right
> 
> ...


nah i defriended him he kept posting about how strong the guys in his strongman comp were i told him straight , i said its a strongman comp ffs not a weak cnut comp :lol:

4 of 6 any details of it ? i bet it was a pie eating comp .

your doing well mate we all want more right now but it dont work like that .

your a tough guy rick you certainly dont have an easy life but that is your strength mate , just look to a year from now and set targets to hit .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ewen is talking sense.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> ye mate 22
> 
> but if i dont get to where i want to be within 2 years im going to fck it off not worth the hassle


U could always trim the fat off, grease up your mangina and stand on stage with the rest of 'em


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> U could always trim the fat off, grease up your mangina and stand on stage with the rest of 'em


haha cheers buddy this made me laugh

thanks guys i know what i need to do

just pkug away and enjoy it and it will come


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> haha cheers buddy this made me laugh
> 
> thanks guys i know what i need to do
> 
> just pkug away and enjoy it and it will come


and get them cornflakes and fizzy pop down ya neck lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

did a light bodybuilding session tonight with my new training partner my dad , brings a good motivation we train really well together

seated dbell press

25x6

30kx6

35kx6

40kx6

lat raises to side and fron x 2 each

rear delt pck deck

shrugs

180kx10


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff rick mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was as follows

reg squats

barxloads

60kx6

100kx6

140kx6

belt on

180kx3

200kx3

220kx3.......harder than it should of been but was expected

front squats

60kx6

100kx6

140kx6

160kx3....more there but left some in the tank

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

legs and glutes are in AAAAGONY

lol

this natty sh!t is hard work recovery wise


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Not long left mate haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Not long left mate haha


Im actually not sure why the fck i came off now lol

Want to be at my heaviest off cycle to put me in best place when on then probably blast cruise for another year lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

run growth instead for a year


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

now you know the pain I go through I train 4 days a week naturally.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> now you know the pain I go through I train 4 days a week naturally.


thats your fault then :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> thats your fault then :lol:


lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> now you know the pain I go through I train 4 days a week naturally.


ye but you dont life them weight naturaly lol

difference in pain to squatting 160 and 220 etc etc

what are you lifts matt at the moment


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bench

warmup

100kx3

120kx3

130kx7 reps

dbell flat press

35kx10

45kx10

50kx10

floor press

100kx3

120kx3

120kx3

bench with 2-3inch board on chest

100kx3

120kx3

140kx4

tricep extentions 2 sets with 20k each side of Ez bar for 10 reps

done

deadlifts tmoorow but thinking might have to be deload or focus on speed as my legs are still in bits from friday

strange how hard being natty hits me when it comes to doms, I hardly ever have doms while on


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good session rick,

Yeah well wtf you expect lol when your on the gear your testosterone is like 3 times a normal person, so you just get heavier and heavier and heavier. People under- estimate being natural. Good benchpressing mate, I am looking forward to my deadlifts on wednesday although my traps and upper back are as stiff as **** LOL have been stretching to. :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good session rick,
> 
> Yeah well wtf you expect lol when your on the gear your testosterone is like 3 times a normal person, so you just get heavier and heavier and heavier. People under- estimate being natural. Good benchpressing mate, I am looking forward to my deadlifts on wednesday although my traps and upper back are as stiff as **** LOL have been stretching to. :thumb:


I dotn underestimate being natural mate

food is where its at

I can hit big weight gear or no gear i trained up to 17 stone before i even knew what test was


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Natty scum


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I dotn underestimate being natural mate
> 
> food is where its at
> 
> I can hit big weight gear or no gear i trained up to 17 stone before i even knew what test was


Fair enough mate, I am not disputing it what were you lifts before gear then,. I bet they've given you 50kg a lift haven't they.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Recently in the BDFPA someone got banned for drugs wtf was he doing competing in the worlds knowing he was on gear, it is that sort of thing that is ludicrous and is detested by natural competitors.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Fair enough mate, I am not disputing it what were you lifts before gear then,. I bet they've given you 50kg a lift haven't they.


i didnt deadllift or squta because i was stupid but benched 100k natty at 16 yrs old and hit 120 a year later natty

hardly did any benching since lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Recently in the BDFPA someone got banned for drugs wtf was he doing competing in the worlds knowing he was on gear, it is that sort of thing that is ludicrous and is detested by natural competitors.


happens alot mate

complete pricks IMO


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You know there is associations they can compete in like BPC BPO with other people on gear, but because there lifts are weaker than those others on gear they try beat people who are not enhanced and yet some of there lifts are not as good as the naturals anyhow so it's just ridiculous. He won his group, did he really think he wasn't going to get tested it's obsurd.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> i didnt deadllift or squta because i was stupid but benched 100k natty at 16 yrs old and hit 120 a year later natty
> 
> hardly did any benching since lol


Bench is king!!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

So you have not gained that much really on the bench have ya?!

Your obviously not using enough LOL


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> So you have not gained that much really on the bench have ya?!
> 
> Your obviously not using enough LOL


read my FCKIN post mate

i havetn trained it ffs


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

This guy is a strong bastard

230kg bench raw. they keep wasting time testing him he never fails the test so why keep testing him. Just because he is a good athelete.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

do me a favour Matt

Take your natty high horse out my journal and go and eat


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

new avi looks sweet


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tprice said:


> new avi looks sweet


Cheers mate

something Im going to be imroving alot now added some rows and chins to my deadlift session


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ffs Matt you just upset one of the nicest guys on here .

I brewed 100ml of 500/ml test e last night jabbed it earlier so far so good


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Ffs Matt you just upset one of the nicest guys on here .
> 
> I brewed 100ml of 500/ml test e last night jabbed it earlier so far so good


Hes alright mate I take it with a pinch haha

good man keep me posted how you get on with it buddy :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Will do mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

monday was deload typedeadlift session

deads

60kx3

100kx3

140kx3

180kx3

220kx3

some chins then done, was physicaly drained hard day in work

tonight was

thick axle clean and press (one clean then pressing for reps)

55kx10

55kx10

75kx6

100kx6

110kx7 ...pb for reps at this weight

seated dbells press

35kx10

40kx10

45kx10

rear delt machine x 3

happy with my pressing, been a major weakness for a while but coming on a bit now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oh good pressing have to get my finger out you natty scum


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> I brewed 100ml of 500/ml test e last night jabbed it earlier so far so good


Dirty sod!! :lol:

Hi Rick


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Rick,,

Grand session there buddy good to see you staying strong, your pressing seems to be improving well, you think that due to technique or just getting stronger?!

Nice deadlifts to keep at it man, your making tremendous progress. well done on PB


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hey Rick,,
> 
> Grand session there buddy good to see you staying strong, your pressing seems to be improving well, you think that due to technique or just getting stronger?!
> 
> Nice deadlifts to keep at it man, your making tremendous progress. well done on PB


cheers matt

pressing is deffo due to me training shoulders and tris harder than before


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight session is as follows

so far......

3 cans of fosters, half a chocolate cake

7 cans and a chinese to go ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you need back on the gear :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> you need back on the gear :lol:


haha I know mate I know

Im loving having something that half resembles testicles recently though lol

Not seen them for a while


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> haha I know mate I know
> 
> Im loving having something that half resembles testicles recently though lol
> 
> Not seen them for a while


yeah i miss mine too , ive always had a big sack now it looks like a bin bag but skin colour :lol:

as long as the cannon fires the wheels can be small as they like lol .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> tonight session is as follows
> 
> so far......
> 
> ...


Nice I've eaten ****ing loads to today, eating too much. But need it as Sunday is a tough squats and rack session.

Hoping to get my invite in 2 weeks or less through the post for the British. Got to book some holiday.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

was supposed to be bench today but couldnt make it to gym just did alod of heavy lying ticep extentions at home with a bar Ive got

feeling suprisingly strong cant wait to bang some test in me though lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

test is for strongmen :whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> test is for strongmen :whistling:


haha

im itching to get it in me

im just stuck between wether to add deca or tren??

thoughts???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> haha
> 
> im itching to get it in me
> 
> ...


i like tren but its fcuks cardio and deca is good for joints .

i like test prop tren a and liquid dbol as a pre w/o with a test e base , best of both worlds then


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> i like tren but its fcuks cardio and deca is good for joints .
> 
> i like test prop tren a and liquid dbol as a pre w/o with a test e base , best of both worlds then


Im not fussed about fcking my cardio up at the moment

what your thoughts on tren and deca together? say 200mg of each?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Im not fussed about fcking my cardio up at the moment
> 
> what your thoughts on tren and deca together? say 200mg of each?


400mg each mate thats what i ran mid last year felt good but then i fired more tren in lol .

anything over around 600mg and you really need meds for prolactin so keep it low plus you dont want to fcuk yourself up .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> 400mg each mate thats what i ran mid last year felt good but then i fired more tren in lol .
> 
> anything over around 600mg and you really need meds for prolactin so keep it low plus you dont want to fcuk yourself up .


what meds would you run with that cycle mate??

cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> what meds would you run with that cycle mate??
> 
> cheers


just adex at 1mg ed this will keep you alpha and head strong something ive learnt is a must on cycle .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> just adex at 1mg ed this will keep you alpha and head strong something ive learnt is a must on cycle .


cheers mate good to know

i never usually but do get bad depression on cycle which is nightmare so will do thanks

i will go with tren i reckon with test and oxys for 10 weeks 

cant fckin wait haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry for the random hijack gents!!

But have you tried winny ewen? I know you like your orals etc so just wondered ?

Much love x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sorry for the random hijack gents!!
> 
> But have you tried winny ewen? I know you like your orals etc so just wondered ?
> 
> Much love x


yeah i tried it not long ago liquid winny i drank it and its fcuking rank brought me out in spots though as does aqua test probably because its in your system fast and clears fast so you get a massive overload , i might drop the dose and try again .

this is what im currently running ...

test e/c 1g ew

tren e 200mg ew

tren a 75mg pre w/o 3x week

test prop 100mg pre w/o 3x week

liquid dbol 50mg pre w/o 3x week

was using winny pre w/o

adex 1mg ed but stopping and starting when i feel the need to .

clomid 50mg ed .

by far my fave compound is the dbol it chills me out but when i lift a weight i feel confident i will lift it .

all ASL gear


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah i tried it not long ago liquid winny i drank it and its fcuking rank brought me out in spots though as does aqua test probably because its in your system fast and clears fast so you get a massive overload , i might drop the dose and try again .
> 
> this is what im currently running ...
> 
> ...


Any bonus over going oral tab/caps than the liquid oral route?

I defo want to try winny, soon.

The whole cycle looks quality mate, loved tren myself, gutted cycle got cut short


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Any bonus over going oral tab/caps than the liquid oral route?
> 
> I defo want to try winny, soon.
> 
> The whole cycle looks quality mate, loved tren myself, gutted cycle got cut short


the liquid dbol makes a better injectable than an oral as you utilize more of the active compound plus it gives you more aggression but in a good way .

as for winny orals and injectable i think it comes down to cost , if you get winny oil cheaper than the orals then do that but drink it .

i find injectables enter my system far quicker and are more adsorbed than orals .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You are 100% Ewen ,oraly you lose upto60% effectiveness against injectable per mg,due to digestive process to blood.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> the liquid dbol makes a better injectable than an oral as you utilize more of the active compound plus it gives you more aggression but in a good way .
> 
> as for winny orals and injectable i think it comes down to cost , if you get winny oil cheaper than the orals then do that but drink it .
> 
> i find injectables enter my system far quicker and are more adsorbed than orals .


I tend to be the opposite, but I've only ever done prop on the short esters so not much to go by!

I can get winny both ways, winny oil is white from what I remember?? Looked ... Erm.... Wrong!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Also when you drink stanozolol you process it through the liver twice,a jab is once hence your spots mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah winny is white it also tastes fcuking rank :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Also when you drink stanozolol you process it through the liver twice,a jab is once hence your spots mate.


ive never jabbed winny so might try that .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah winny is white it also tastes fcuking rank :lol:


Lovely


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought you were used to drinking white liquid Rob


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Thought you were used to drinking white liquid Rob


Boom boom :lol:

True mate ...... Milk


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah i tried it not long ago liquid winny i drank it and its fcuking rank brought me out in spots though as does aqua test probably because its in your system fast and clears fast so you get a massive overload , i might drop the dose and try again .
> 
> this is what im currently running ...
> 
> ...


that cycle looks sweet mate

I may just copy that to the tee


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> ive never jabbed winny so might try that .


It stings mate if water,oil is far better


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

right guys

been a tough day but off to train deads shortly

hopefully not as weak as have been last few weeks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Do it buddy .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

go for it rick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

not a great session, didnt feel right or some reason, has to wait 20 mins for a bar so knocked the workout a bit

deadlifts

60kx20

60kx20

100kx2

140kx2

180kx2...felt a niggle in back put belt on after this set

220kx2

240kx3......felt tough

245kx3.......felt easier this time round, used straps for a change as bicep feels tender so not used to them feel a bit awkward

good mornings x 2

need to get used to the straps and work my core and hammies hard as this weight really shouldnt be hard for me

being of gear sucks im eak as fck ha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah feeble:lol:

Mate,i would be happy on gear to do that!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Yeah feeble:lol:
> 
> Mate,i would be happy on gear to do that!


cheers buddy

dont know what happened to me was throwing 250 up for 9 reps in april and close to 300

be lucky to pull 270 at the moment i reckon lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You can't red line it all the time mate,your next blast will show 320 i would say easy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You can't red line it all the time mate,your next blast will show 320 i would say easy


wow i would be ecstatic if i get that in the next 12 months let alone next blast lol

im probably going to consider going back on within 2 weeks from now lol

and some fast acting stuff to kickstart :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good sesh mate don't stress it smash it next time mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Good sesh mate don't stress it smash it next time mate .


ye mate cheers

Ill be happy if can manage 250 for 3 doubles next week then following week deload then week after prop and tren ace in the mix lol

8 weeks later 300 BOOM!!!!!!!!

life will be sweet again haha


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Good work mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilli said:


> Good work mate


cheers buddy

means alot

back on cycle very soon, im pretty certain 300 will go with some nice pre workout androgen goodies haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> wow i would be ecstatic if i get that in the next 12 months let alone next blast lol
> 
> im probably going to consider going back on within 2 weeks from now lol
> 
> and some fast acting stuff to kickstart :thumb:


I beleive you have it in you mate,if you do ,then you have a good chance imho


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I beleive you have it in you mate,if you do ,then you have a good chance imho


thanks mate

means alot the support you guys bring really does :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cant wait for my next blast

Im reading up and decide to follow a routine alot of the US Strongmen are doing at the moment with serious results

its very low volume but very smart and would suit me to a tee if i can get over the mind thing and stick to it and no mess about with gay bicep and becnh haha

very excited, watch this space some serious strength coming up these next few months


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cant wait for my next blast
> 
> Im reading up and decide to follow a routine alot of the US Strongmen are doing at the moment with serious results
> 
> ...


Know how you feel, mate. 5 weeks off and 3 to go - I'm counting off the days lol. I'm only off completely as I have a blood test on 20th August. An hour later I'll be happy again


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Know how you feel, mate. 5 weeks off and 3 to go - I'm counting off the days lol. I'm only off completely as I have a blood test on 20th August. An hour later I'll be happy again


I hear ya buddy

I dont know why i came off to be honest, felt I needed a rest mentally more than anything and had other priorities so seemed sensible time for a break

so excited though for my new training and blast, its totally different from my approach but i really feel it will work well and Im dying to start haha

basically 2 days gym training very low volume in waves of 3 weeks hitting a triple pr, double and single every 8 weeks or so

accessory is bare minumum, deads and squat movements are alternated each week, this will be very good for me i feel as i hit PB's on deads when i dont do it lol

and one event session a week so just 3 days very low vol, loads of rest and HUGE cal intake


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds like my routine Haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Sounds like my routine Haha


Lol probably is mate

I read it on US forum


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It's not the same then mine was written with Viking blood


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You both know that I'm a big fan of the low volume, low number of exercises option:thumbup1: Couple this with maximum effort, food and rest and you can't help but grow bigger and stronger.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You both know that I'm a big fan of the low volume, low number of exercises option:thumbup1: Couple this with maximum effort, food and rest and you can't help but grow bigger and stronger.


Yes Ming It speaks for itself

I dont know whats happened to me last year or so just got carried away

remember my all time biggest gains when training bodybuilding were done training 3 days a week low vol

my best deadlifts were done from not training deadlifting but heavy squats and accessory

at royal counties i had only trained a full week once ina round a months and was the strongest ive ever been

but for some reason i still go and overtrain lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Rick just stopping in to say hope all is well buddy!

Hows trainin goin


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Hey Rick just stopping in to say hope all is well buddy!
> 
> Hows trainin goin


hey buddy long time no speak 

going rubbish at the moment

was strong as an ox april gone down hill from there lol

you?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> hey buddy long time no speak
> 
> going rubbish at the moment
> 
> ...


How come mate - lost a lil motivation!?

Sure it wont take you long to get back on track.

Just still trainin mate been cutting for what seems too long, away next week to spain so letting my hair down comin back and going on a bulk i think.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

hey rick...on like 10k cals...are you not just getting insanely fat?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> hey rick...on like 10k cals...are you not just getting insanely fat?


And strong...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> hey rick...on like 10k cals...are you not just getting insanely fat?


im not on that at the moment but was when my avi was taken

look at avi and see for yourself, yes got some fat, alot of water but strength was goal

the vid below is better way of seeing and yes to be fair i look pretty fat in the vid but im not a bodybuilder, i compete in sport where fat can actually HELP


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> And strong...


yes getting there

10 000 cals a day goin back in soon when im back on gear

watch this space 300+ deadlift in me when back on gear


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> How come mate - lost a lil motivation!?
> 
> Sure it wont take you long to get back on track.
> 
> Just still trainin mate been cutting for what seems too long, away next week to spain so letting my hair down comin back and going on a bulk i think.


mainly other things on life taking up my time so diet and training took to the back burner

back to it for serious again very soon


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

whats a typical days diet looking like then?

or you just smashing in the protein then getting the rest of the cals from what you fancy?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> whats a typical days diet looking like then?
> 
> or you just smashing in the protein then getting the rest of the cals from what you fancy?


at the moment its around 3-4000 cals cleanish with some junk

when that atlas stone vid was done an average day was 9-10,000 cals a day and as much protein as poss

shake would be

80g whey,2 eggs, 700ml whole milk, 2 banannas, 200g oats, 10ml olive oil

would have 4 of these a day on top of meals

dont forget i have an 8 hour a day very physical job and train mega heavy,

also i use very little gear most the time and still grow , can grow on 600mg test with my diet like fck

its not for everyone, but it gets the job done


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ricky you are fvckin beast mate, just keep ploughing through your workouts, am sure you will get to where you want to mate.

Just wait until next year and you will be insanely strong! Ready for all them strongman comps

Looks like great fun in some of your vids of the first timers, I am just missing about 10 stone of muscle to try it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Ricky you are fvckin beast mate, just keep ploughing through your workouts, am sure you will get to where you want to mate.
> 
> Just wait until next year and you will be insanely strong! Ready for all them strongman comps
> 
> Looks like great fun in some of your vids of the first timers, I am just missing about 10 stone of muscle to try it


me too :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Ricky you are fvckin beast mate, just keep ploughing through your workouts, am sure you will get to where you want to mate.
> 
> Just wait until next year and you will be insanely strong! Ready for all them strongman comps
> 
> Looks like great fun in some of your vids of the first timers, I am just missing about 10 stone of muscle to try it


cheers buddy

support is much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

fckin awesome session tonight

axle clean and press

60kx10

60kx10

80kx6

80kx6

100kx2

110kx2

120kx2.......fast and easy so took a gamble on a PB (previous was 130)

135kxfail......cleaned the fcker but, drove with legs but couldnt lockout and failed just above head

seated dbell press

20kx10

30kx6

35kx8

45kx10...felt easy

done

nice session, pressing always been major weakness but suddenly come one, due to tricep work me thinks

back on cycle think there a 140-145 axle in me


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome Rick ! So close


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Awesome Rick ! So close


cheers mate

now im training overhead and tri properly i can feel some decent numbers going up on my cycle

will go for a big log aswell soon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome rick , we both got the 135 to same point im gonna try it tomorrow cant be beaten to it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> awesome rick , we both got the 135 to same point im gonna try it tomorrow cant be beaten to it


cheers buddy

haha when did you try, probably got 140 min ya mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> haha when did you try, probably got 140 min ya mate


i cleaned it but was fcuked so i racked it and failed again haha .






and 125 easy .






back in may and since been trashing triceps , im excited now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice pressing mate

that 125 looked well easy for ya

my 120 was nowhere near that fast lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> nice pressing mate
> 
> that 125 looked well easy for ya
> 
> my 120 was nowhere near that fast lol


suprised myself , i knocked the axle against my clavicle really upset my day lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What's been the basis of your tricep work that's helped you rick?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Ewan that 125 was awesome but I think you beat yourself with the 135, strength is defo there mate but setup didn't look anywhere near as confident.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> What's been the basis of your tricep work that's helped you rick?


to be honest mate just training my delts and tris regular as i always neglected them

been having a bench/chest day which seems to have helped


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> to be honest mate just training my delts and tris regular as i always neglected them
> 
> been having a bench/chest day which seems to have helped


So basically big benching and shoulder pressing for strong tris?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

taking note Ewen ? :whistling:


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi bigman, have you taken 300 in deadlift now ? 

You look really great on your avi.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> taking note Ewen ? :whistling:


Ewen is the anti bench press he hates it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fcuking bench press , most ive done is 150kg reckon due to dips and ohp my bench has gone up .

ohp is where its at


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> fcuking bench press , most ive done is 150kg reckon due to dips and ohp my bench has gone up .
> 
> ohp is where its at


Has any ****ing skinny pleb ever come up to you in a bar or club and asked you how much you ohp?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Has any ****ing skinny pleb ever come up to you in a bar or club and asked you how much you ohp?


haha no but ive had a few ask how much i curl my reply was `about 9 stone now fcuk off` :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it in work some young scrotey turd bag asks 'how much you bench' reply is always ' how much does your mam weigh?'


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tiny Snake said:


> Hi bigman, have you taken 300 in deadlift now ?
> 
> You look really great on your avi.


no buddy

i was very close and probably had it in me around april but havent peaked in strength since

will expect it for sure on next cycle in around 8-12 weeks


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> no buddy
> 
> i was very close and probably had it in me around april but havent peaked in strength since
> 
> will expect it for sure on next cycle in around 8-12 weeks


Ok mate thats really good. I almost had it too recently will try again in a month or two.

Looking forward too see the vid of you lifting that bitch


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well guys the fun begins, im back in the game 

just jabbed my test and tren and eaten 400g steak and 2 whole eggs

lets get this sh!t back on track BOOOOMMM


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> well guys the fun begins, im back in the game
> 
> just jabbed my test and tren and eaten 400g steak and 2 whole eggs
> 
> lets get this sh!t back on track BOOOOMMM


Oh boy :thumb:

Welcome back big man!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Get ready to make some GAINS :clap:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Oh boy :thumb:
> 
> Welcome back big man!


cheers mate its good to be back and starting my cycle in a good place at 18 stone mark


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cub said:


> Get ready to make some GAINS :clap:


Gains is an understatement mate

Explosion of power is on the way haha


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

"Explosion of power" I like it! You beast :laugh:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff, Rick good to see your stilling training hard and putting the work and intensity in, You inspirational Giant!

Keep at it buddy. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bout ****ing time , its no fun being natty .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cub said:


> "Explosion of power" I like it! You beast :laugh:


Lol

In all seriousness though in the past when off gear my training and diet has been neglected

Ive actually been training harder than ever and eating very well ( although not as high protein due to no AAS to utilise hogh amounts)

I Know this will be my best cycle to date as ive been consistent off the gear and given my self a head start if you like


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Bout ****ing time , its no fun being natty .


fckin horrible mate haha

cant wait to get the raging power and sex drive back haha


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I guess, that's the main thing for you, so how long you been natty for rick if you don't me asking, I guess you hoping to cycle to peaking up.

What your current desire, you doing strongman comp anytime soon??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I guess, that's the main thing for you, so how long you been natty for rick if you don't me asking, I guess you hoping to cycle to peaking up.
> 
> What your current desire, you doing strongman comp anytime soon??


im not sure exactly but think its been around 8-9 weeks no pct just good diet

i am hoping to get insanely strong and big, simple as that haha 19 stone BW, 300 deadlift and maybe a few comps ive got my eye on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

A few comps lol your names down for **** loads on sugden , I see your Welsh flag and next to it says I'm in lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> A few comps lol your names down for **** loads on sugden , I see your Welsh flag and next to it says I'm in lol


haha I know mate but i dont usually show up lol

really do need to compete more though and do more event work only done 2 comps ffs lol

I think I might be turning into a closet bodybuilder haha


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well Rick it's more pleasurable and less painful.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate its good to be back and starting my cycle in a good place at 18 stone mark


You still using the home brew mate?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> You still using the home brew mate?


for test yes mate

tren is wildcat but hoping to try some ASL soon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> haha I know mate but i dont usually show up lol
> 
> really do need to compete more though and do more event work only done 2 comps ffs lol
> 
> I think I might be turning into a closet bodybuilder haha


Haha or josh :lol:

Get your name down for watfords with me and griff and Chris Jenkins Haha and turn up ffs


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Haha or josh :lol:
> 
> Get your name down for watfords with me and griff and Chris Jenkins Haha and turn up ffs


haha Josh come on buddy

Maybe mate see how next few weeks go haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha don't turn into him ffs mate lol

Do the comp mate get your head down and see you there .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just had another 300g beef mince, pizza and pint of milk

going to bed now with a weight gainer

look forard to pushing the cals and weights hard next 10 weeks


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

What's the plans for the weekend big man you training?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> What's the plans for the weekend big man you training?


no dont think so mate just alot of food and rest ready to hit the week hard monday

just had 6 whole eggs with 6 whites, 200g oats in milk and 500mnl cranberryy juice


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

first day back on cycle so far has been

6 whole eggs, 6 whites, porridge and cranberry juice

mince and pasta

weight gain shake

lucozade, crisps, double cheeseburger, big mac, fries, mcflurry and coke

300g steak and 6 weetabix with milk and pineapples

feel tired as fck but feel alot fuller just about to jab some more tren and cant wait to train monday


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> first day back on cycle so far has been
> 
> 6 whole eggs, 6 whites, porridge and cranberry juice
> 
> ...


Bit slack mate:whistling: Where's the pizza?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> first day back on cycle so far has been
> 
> 6 whole eggs, 6 whites, porridge and cranberry juice
> 
> ...


Get in there pal!! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Bit slack mate:whistling: Where's the pizza?


haha will try for some more whole food but dont think i can take it may have to be shakes all night

hard bloody work this haha

cant wait to do some atlas stones and farmers etc been too long :beer:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm back on cycle from Monday but I'll be going the opposite way. No more - well not as much - pizza and the like, more like a lean bulk. 17 stone with abs is my target lol...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm back on cycle from Monday but I'll be going the opposite way. No more - well not as much - pizza and the like, more like a lean bulk. 17 stone with abs is my target lol...


17 stone with abs will be bloody awesome mate Im sure youll smash that

You doing cardio with diet?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> 17 stone with abs will be bloody awesome mate Im sure youll smash that
> 
> You doing cardio with diet?


They'll not be 2 inch deep canyons between the abs though:lol: Just a bit of a 6 pack when tensed will do for me.

I'm not doing any cardio at the minute as I bolloxed my back up again, but I've been doing cardio every non training day for a while before that. 3 days weights, 4 days cardio and core work. I've gotten to quite like doing it believe it or not lol...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> They'll not be 2 inch deep canyons between the abs though:lol: Just a bit of a 6 pack when tensed will do for me.
> 
> I'm not doing any cardio at the minute as I bolloxed my back up again, but I've been doing cardio every non training day for a while before that. 3 days weights, 4 days cardio and core work. I've gotten to quite like doing it believe it or not lol...


sounds good mate

I need to start doing a bit really for health reasons if nothing else


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> sounds good mate
> 
> I need to start doing a bit really for health reasons if nothing else


I do all mine on a rowing machine. It saves the old joints from too much punishment


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> They'll not be 2 inch deep canyons between the abs though:lol: Just a bit of a 6 pack when tensed will do for me.
> 
> I'm not doing any cardio at the minute as I bolloxed my back up again, but I've been doing cardio every non training day for a while before that. 3 days weights, 4 days cardio and core work. I've gotten to quite like doing it believe it or not lol...


back injuries are a real fcuker aren't they? mine goes on a semi-regular basis. bain of my life.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

chilli said:


> back injuries are a real fcuker aren't they? mine goes on a semi-regular basis. bain of my life.


Very true:no:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

5 weeks left till muscle inc opens comp

better get some events in

will be sacking bench off for no and doing two overhead sessions one lower body session (deads/squats) and one event session


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck mate , i might enter


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good luck mate , i might enter


cheers biuddy

its some nice weight mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah it looks a goodun


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> first day back on cycle so far has been
> 
> 6 whole eggs, 6 whites, porridge and cranberry juice
> 
> ...


Awesome bro i eat like this all year round now i just eat everything,are kid say to me i dont know how you do it lol you have a heart attack i say yeah so will people who smokeha.

started to get more into big lifts now.enjoying it.

what you running with the tren rick?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey all the best with that Rick without any dought youll be great at this can tell.Everything looks in place mate,,,first class


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sniper83 said:


> Awesome bro i eat like this all year round now i just eat everything,are kid say to me i dont know how you do it lol you have a heart attack i say yeah so will people who smokeha.
> 
> started to get more into big lifts now.enjoying it.
> 
> what you running with the tren rick?


thanks buddy

EAT big to get big is the way IMO

just test and tren at the moment mate, will hopefully get some blue heart dbols in week or two to add to the mix


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BigTrev said:


> Hey all the best with that Rick without any dought youll be great at this can tell.Everything looks in place mate,,,first class


thanks big trev

support means alot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get some of this down you rick ... http://www.ocado.com/product/19940011?name=Gold_Top_Jersey_Guernsey_Milk&source=PLA&gclid=CPjg9rmv9LECFagmtAodpB8AEw


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> thanks buddy
> 
> EAT big to get big is the way IMO
> 
> just test and tren at the moment mate, will hopefully get some blue heart dbols in week or two to add to the mix


sounds good,yeah thing ive found works better for me is eating everything in sight whilst on cycle it seems to use it all up feel full and strong.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight session was just bodybuilding type work for today then real work start wednsday with deads

bench

barx loads

60kx loads

100kx6

120kx5

140kx1

120kx10

120kx9

incline hammer machine 3 sets

pushdowns 3 sets

dips x 3 sets

pump was unreal, test and tren started friday so feel alot fuller already and food has been very good so was pleased


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pffft bench 

well done mate .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> 5 weeks left till muscle inc opens comp


Wheres that in Haselmere? If so thats down my way might come and spectate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Wheres that in Haselmere? If so thats down my way might come and spectate


yeah over at ollies place


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah over at ollies place


Awesome whats the date lads? You say you were debating it too Ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Awesome whats the date lads? You say you were debating it too Ewen?


22nd september , thinking about it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> 22nd september , thinking about it


hehe do it 

Good luck withya prep Rick!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was as follows

deadlifts

warmup

60kx3

100kx3

140kx3

180kx2

250kx1.....easy and fast but left it there, br was slipping as had no chalk but held it

front squat

60kx5

100kx5

140kx3...........hard as legs have been neglected should fly back up quick though usually does

good morning 3 sets of 8 at 60k

hyper extentions x 3 with added weight

done decent session legs have lost alot of strength but as said ok in no time i think


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

250 pull no chalk!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> 250 pull no chalk!


ye mate bar was slippy as fck because sweaty hands aswell

was mixed grip though dont forget 

felt well easy so should be good for 300 in 10 weeks fingers crossed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BEAST !!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers mate was good session

felt it today bigtime in work lol

was building foundation all day so bent over laying stones into trench, 20 metres of it ffs


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed now better late then never right?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> subbed now better late then never right?


thanks mate support greatly welcome


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> thanks mate support greatly welcome


Have a rep mate :thumb: Check out mine iv started my journal up again  You seem to be doing very well though !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate was good session
> 
> felt it today bigtime in work lol
> 
> was building foundation all day so bent over laying stones into trench, 20 metres of it ffs


haha mate its character building 

hows things ?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey big guy ...hows you? Just popped in, not been in for a while...all looking good in here...

Just watched the atlas stones vid....the first stone rolling back of made me shout out 'fcuk sake' at the screen...:laugh: looking awesome....and looking strong as an ox....

Keep up the great work hun...as you always do..

xx


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks everyone

thing are going really well so far so good one week into cycle and loving it , sex drive is crazy lol

tonights session was as follows

standing strict press

warmups x loads

60kx6

70kx6

80kx6

90kx2

100kx1.......pb on strict press, lockout was fast where triceps ahve improved

80kx6

laterals x 2

rear laterals x 2

done short and sweet


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Solid !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good pressing mate hows ur food these days? (i know i always ask this)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome mate well done .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> good pressing mate hows ur food these days? (i know i always ask this)


not what i would like mate tbh as working very long hours with small breaks but is this everyday...

7.00, rather- 80g whey, 200 oats, 700ml whole milk, 2 banannas and 2 raw eggs blended and down or

6 whole eggs, 6 whites, 10 weetabix and coffee

10.00- always 250g steak and 10 weetabix in whole milk

12.30- same as 10.00

3.30- milk egg whey and carb shake from vyomax

6.00- family dinner so usuall something like chikcen roast or pasta, spag bol your regular family teat but extra large lol

7.00- train

8.30-900- whey and dextrose

10.00-12.00 is just sit and eat everything in site for 2 hours in front of tv- chineses, steaks what ever take my fancy, got a kebab and quarter pounder with apple pie and dr pepper on wya now and will haev weight gain after it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> awesome mate well done .


cheers buddy

cant wait to see how you get on this weekend is it saturday or sunday mate??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> cant wait to see how you get on this weekend is it saturday or sunday mate??


on sunday mate , getting nervous thinking about it cant wait though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

gunna steal your diet Rick


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> not what i would like mate tbh as working very long hours with small breaks but is this everyday...
> 
> 7.00, rather- 80g whey, 200 oats, 700ml whole milk, 2 banannas and 2 raw eggs blended and down or
> 
> ...


That is what i am talkin about,love that diet mate,dextrose/whey is brilliant too,,,,


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> on sunday mate , getting nervous thinking about it cant wait though


dont be mate youll smash it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> gunna steal your diet Rick


its fun :beer:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> That is what i am talkin about,love that diet mate,dextrose/whey is brilliant too,,,,


eat big to lift big

hopefully will be lifting big again soon


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Steak and weetabix lol, quality!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Steak and weetabix lol, quality!


lol

reason is basically coz i can eat 10 weetabix in milk in 3 mins flat and our breaks are ten mins tops so steak takes a while

im constantly hungry on this diet dont know if its work or tren or what but always hungrya t the moment which is good i suppose

first week of tren and loving it running 75mg every other day will up to every day as cycle progresses me thinks


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> not what i would like mate tbh as working very long hours with small breaks but is this everyday...
> 
> 7.00, rather- 80g whey, 200 oats, 700ml whole milk, 2 banannas and 2 raw eggs blended and down or
> 
> ...


Can't believe you eat like this and keep your physique, I know your not a bodybuilder but you stay in good shape!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Can't believe you eat like this and keep your physique, I know your not a bodybuilder but you stay in good shape!


im losing fat on it and constantly hungry

if i wasnt working or worked less hours would be alot more mate, my job burns a huge amount of calories its nothing to mix 3 tonnes of mortar and hand pick through 3-4 tonnes of rocks a day


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> im losing fat on it and constantly hungry
> 
> if i wasnt working or worked less hours would be alot more mate, my job burns a huge amount of calories its nothing to mix 3 tonnes of mortar and hand pick through 3-4 tonnes of rocks a day


Manual labor it builds character and i must agree that for what diet you have mentioned you look pretty good!  But i guess your just genetically gifted


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Manual labor it builds character and i must agree that for what diet you have mentioned you look pretty good!  But i guess your just genetically gifted


it does that alright had plenty of life character building trust me mate lol

i dont train to look good i train to be as powerfull and large as i can be , belly is not a problem


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> it does that alright had plenty of life character building trust me mate lol
> 
> i dont train to look good i train to be as powerfull and large as i can be , belly is not a problem


I did that before now i want to see how i can develop my body to the best of my ability


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just added celery to diet as blood presure and water is creaping up now

tren also making me a bit of a **** to be around have to watch that


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

what do you work as rick lad?

i eat everything in site but around every 2 years i feel the need to strip abit down as feel too out of shape but lately im solid at 16.2lbs belly is flat been out walking the dog about 4 miles a day though and this seems to help dont lose size and keeps waist to 34inch and gut down making everything else look bigger

im like you aint bothered about abs i like been big and strong.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> just added celery to diet as blood presure and water is creaping up now
> 
> tren also making me a bit of a **** to be around have to watch that


yeah it killed me tren 4 weeks in came of horrid stuff for me angry person can take loads of test and oxy and be chilled lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> just added celery to diet as blood presure and water is creaping up now
> 
> tren also making me a bit of a **** to be around have to watch that


Get loads of rest bro... Try and stay away from alcohol on tren too.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

infact stay off the booze full time its whack my b.day toady and i aint touched a drop makes me feel like shizz and i hate the taste


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hartman said:


> Get loads of rest bro... Try and stay away from alcohol on tren too.


i dont drink anymore so not a problem only occasionally

ive nearly ripped a few ppl's heads off today so really do need to relax


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sniper83 said:


> what do you work as rick lad?
> 
> i eat everything in site but around every 2 years i feel the need to strip abit down as feel too out of shape but lately im solid at 16.2lbs belly is flat been out walking the dog about 4 miles a day though and this seems to help dont lose size and keeps waist to 34inch and gut down making everything else look bigger
> 
> im like you aint bothered about abs i like been big and strong.


im a stonemason buddy

also happy birthday fella :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> just added celery to diet as blood presure and water is creaping up now
> 
> tren also making me a bit of a **** to be around have to watch that


Tren makes me abit of a [email protected] to be arond as well... :wacko: Wonder how its gonna be when i jabb 500mg Tren in a few weeks:death:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Tren makes me abit of a [email protected] to be arond as well... :wacko: Wonder how its gonna be when i jabb 500mg Tren in a few weeks:death:


I thinking know the answer mr infernal!

Yes you'll be a fvckin w4nker 

Ricky boy that diet s awesome mate, when's next comp for you ?


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> im a stonemason buddy
> 
> also happy birthday fella :thumb:


cheers mate nice job that.knew a lad who did that was on good coin.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers lads

today went down and did some events, first session in quite a while but was;nt half bad

arm over arm

warmup

sled + 60kg x 15 mtrs

sled+ 120kg x 15mtrs

sled+180kg x 15 mtrs

sled+ 220kg x 15 mtrs

enjoyed these, first time trying it so all about getting a feel and technique right, was awkward with nobody with me to pull the rope away behing me as went on but seemed quite good at them, could be a good event in time for me

yoke

180kx15mtrs

220kx15mtrs

260kx15mtrs

300kx15mtrs

stones

warmup

110kx 3

110kx3

110kx3

125kx3

struggles with these today from where i left off earlier in year, think its down to squats and legs being weak and neglected currentyl so should sort itself back out asap


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good yoke rick .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good yoke rick .


thanks buddy

you must be fcked today buddy cant wait to see some vids


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Can honestly say I've never felt as broken as I do today , everything hurts lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Can honestly say I've never felt as broken as I do today , everything hurts lol


good mate sign you gave it everything you had 

just done quick overhead/shoulder session

log clean and press

empty x loads

80kx3

90kx3

100kx3

110kx3.........this was my 1 rep max so chuffed to bits with this

120kxfail

120kxfail...... was literally inches off lockout, shoulders were fried and legs drive was poor, after few weeks squats this should go

smith machine x 4 heavy sets

laterals x 3

rear lateral machine x 3

nice little session delts were pumped to the max


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

were not far off each other on log 

need to get my finger out .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> were not far off each other on log
> 
> need to get my finger out .


your still ahead buddy but im getting there slowly


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight session was bodybuilding type chest and tris

db bench

warmup

25kx10

35kx10

40kx10

50kx10

incline db press

40kx10

50kx10

50kx10

pec dec whole stack x 10 for 3 sets

skull crushers x 3

pushdwonds x 3

crazy pumps and felt like i could of trained all night , gear deffo helping me now, food has also been brilliant very pleased


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> your still ahead buddy but im getting there slowly


You'll be a head of that old knacker in no time! 

No offence Ewen!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> You'll be a head of that old knacker in no time!
> 
> No offence Ewen!


not with my armoury stocked up


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tough week in work body is blitzed so tonight was tough

deadlifts

warmup

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

belt chalk on

255kg x 3

chins x 4 sets at bodyweight

db row

preacher

done

food as been spot on not missed a meal for 2 weeks which is good for me deffo feel bigger tommorow will be 2 weeks into cycle


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work there Rick. Exciting times


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How's your cycle going buddy ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good work there Rick. Exciting times


cheers ming hope so


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> How's your cycle going buddy ?


i feel unreal mate, awesome feeling so far and test is early days so very excited


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tren is bang on I love it even the crazy dreams .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Tren is bang on I love it even the crazy dreams .


bloody hell mate there the best bit

sex dreams everynight at the moment haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha that'll wear off and killing people will start lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Haha that'll wear off and killing people will start lol


Ive been having some mad ones mate

I had a dream the other night i was overdosing on cocaine driving a big 10 tonne wagon lol

strange stuff but love it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Ive been having some mad ones mate
> 
> I had a dream the other night i was overdosing on cocaine driving a big 10 tonne wagon lol
> 
> strange stuff but love it


It ended with coke everyplace mate,i had the same one!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was a quick light bodybuilding type session

dbell seated press

warmup

20kx10

30kx10

40kx12

laterals x 3

rear laterals x 3

done , shattered glad the week has come to the end


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

off shortly to do some event work

should be interesting as body is bit fcked to say the least but no rest for the wicked


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

didnt get to train in the end today but had a greta day out with the kids

been thinking about my current cycle alot, my gains in just two weeks have been aweomse and i can feel good things to come with the tren which is a new thing for me really so have been thinking alot about my diet and adjusted it slightly to bring a better package in the gym and event with cleaner food but still hefty amounts, Im no expert but i feel i have a gifted ability in this game when it comes to eating huge amounts of food o thought would try an experiment with higher proteina nd more clean foods in crazxy amounts

feel free to critique and help me as said im no expert with nutrition, goals are brutal size and strength and feel with the gear being upped the food will all be worth it

meal 1-700 -6 whole eggs,11 egg whites,100g oats in water-(pro 79,carbs 73, fats 53 Cals 1112)

meal 2-1000-250g extra lean mince, sauce and olive oil, 6 weetabix and 450 semi skimmed milk (pro 90, carbs 117, fats 18, Cals 1045)

meal 3-12.30-same as meal 2

meal 4- 3.00- 4 scoops protein and 100g oats in water (pro 92,carbs 78, fats 14, Cals 877)

meal 5- 6.00- same as meal 1

train at 7.00-7.30

meal 6- 8.30-9.00 post workout shake and banana (pro 46, carbs 55, fats 1, Cals 300)

meal 7- 10.00-10.30- 250g steak and 100g oats, and cottage cheese (pro75, carbs 67, fats 20, cals 1100)

total roughly-

PRO-551

CARBS-346

FATS-177

CALORIES-6591

macros may be out slightly here or there but pretty corretc i think

notes...

1-it looks alot but its the same amount ive been eating just cleaner and better macros

2- 9 hour working day of hard manual labour burning a tonne of cals

3- using test and tren and responding well so can use all the cals and protein

4- its a diet i can stick to realistically for the rest of my cycle

I Will add in 3 cardio sessions a week and see how i respond


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

maybe throw a big mac or two in for extra cals??

not sure


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

wish i could squeeze that much food in me ...

looks good tho rick ..maybe add some green veg ....Broccoli is the only veg i like mainly ..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LER said:


> wish i could squeeze that much food in me ...
> 
> looks good tho rick ..maybe add some green veg ....Broccoli is the only veg i like mainly ..


will add some veg good shout mate

im going to be very hungry on this

will deffo add 2 big macs a day on to it looking at it now want bump cals up


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

if you make your shakes with full fat milk and throw in a tablespoon of evoo you've got a few hundred extra cals right there mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilli said:


> if you make your shakes with full fat milk and throw in a tablespoon of evoo you've got a few hundred extra cals right there mate.


cheers mate good thinking

will do that me thinks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> didnt get to train in the end today but had a greta day out with the kids
> 
> been thinking about my current cycle alot, my gains in just two weeks have been aweomse and i can feel good things to come with the tren which is a new thing for me really so have been thinking alot about my diet and adjusted it slightly to bring a better package in the gym and event with cleaner food but still hefty amounts, Im no expert but i feel i have a gifted ability in this game when it comes to eating huge amounts of food o thought would try an experiment with higher proteina nd more clean foods in crazxy amounts
> 
> ...


u low carbing rick :rolleye:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> u low carbing rick :rolleye:


ye actually think i will have some nice fat loss from this

thinking about t3 for nutritonal use but dont know muuch about it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> ye actually think i will have some nice fat loss from this
> 
> thinking about t3 for nutritonal use but dont know muuch about it


i think 50mcg 2 days on 2 days off is what ausbuilt suggests to increase protein turnover. Other people recommend just using it constantly as apparently it only takes a couple of weeks for ur thyroid to start working again.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> i think 50mcg 2 days on 2 days off is what ausbuilt suggests to increase protein turnover. Other people recommend just using it constantly as apparently it only takes a couple of weeks for ur thyroid to start working again.


wow cheers for that buddy

will have a little research tonight see what the score is


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> wow cheers for that buddy
> 
> will have a little research tonight see what the score is


Yeah i would, dont blindly follow what i say lol i might have got it wrong


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

A cheap way to add a good few calories to your daily diet is quiche 1 pound in asda nearly 1000 calories in of them take them to work eat them cold


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

for an extra 800 plus cals drink gold top milk 1 pound per litre and easy to drink .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good session tonight

bench

warmup

60kx3

100kx3

120kx3

140kx7....pb for reps previous was 3 so getting better at pressing finally

incline db press

40kx10

50kx10

50kx10

flat dbll

50kx10

40kx25....bit of fun with a mate lol

skull crushers

pushdpwns


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LER said:


> A cheap way to add a good few calories to your daily diet is quiche 1 pound in asda nearly 1000 calories in of them take them to work eat them cold


Mmmmmm quiche!!!!!!! Cheese and bacon!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was squats

breaking back into it slowly as dont want to be in agony in work after lay off lol

squats

warmup

60kx3

100kx3

140kx3

180kx3

200kx3

some leg press then done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was squats

breaking back into it slowly as dont want to be in agony in work after lay off lol

squats

warmup

60kx3

100kx3

140kx3

180kx3

200kx3

some leg press then done


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah 200x3....taking it easy I see mate lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah 200x3....taking it easy I see mate lol


got 250 single in me within this cycle so fingers crossed all goes to plan


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good session Rick I like it .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was tough think ive got sun stroke from work lol

deadlifts

warmup

60kx1

100kx2

140kx2

180kx1

270kx2 just belt and chalk felt really easy and fast

good morninings

60kx10

70kx10

80kx10

90kx10

hyper extentions with 20kg plate

3 sets of 12 really focusing on contracting hammies and glutes

done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice deads matey .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Nice deads matey .


cheers buddy getting there slowly

now im squatting again should help loads


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

When you trying 300 ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> When you trying 300 ?


atleast 8 weeks away me thinks mate

my run some m tren pre workout on run up but maybe overkill with tren ace in there


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

how you feeling on the tren rick lad?any anxity or weird sh1t going on lol i get that with deca now and d.bol too test and oxys for me now love it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sniper83 said:


> how you feeling on the tren rick lad?any anxity or weird sh1t going on lol i get that with deca now and d.bol too test and oxys for me now love it


im 3 weeks in running 75mg every other day and im just starting to become paranoid, psycotic aggressive moody and sexually crazed, anxious and angry at the world, strength is increasing at an alrming rate and dreams are that that couldnt even be wrote up by speilberg

yes its good stuff so far haha :thumb:


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

you are a sick guy me friend lol.hate the stuff me like lol.

had a banging last meal tonight rick stylee

meat feast pizza 4 donuts and few bags of crisps get it in lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> im 3 weeks in running 75mg every other day and im just starting to become paranoid, psycotic aggressive moody and sexually crazed, anxious and angry at the world, strength is increasing at an alrming rate and dreams are that that couldnt even be wrote up by speilberg
> 
> yes its good stuff so far haha :thumb:


Loving it loving it!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Loving it loving it!!!


i am to my friend i am to

buying a heavy punchbag for the house next week for cardio and take out some tren agression because i really am a **** on it and can see me landing some jailtime if im not carefull lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

More tren needed


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> More tren needed


deffo :thumb:

M TREN


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Just don't shoot 2ml of it it sends you crazy :wacko:


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> i am to my friend i am to
> 
> buying a heavy punchbag for the house next week for cardio and take out some tren agression because i really am a **** on it and can see me landing some jailtime if im not carefull lol


just solt my bag heavy aswell.i need to start some c.v all these donuts are making my waist grow lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was tough didnt want to be in the gym if im really honest been a hard weeks graft

dbell seated press

warmup then

40kx10

45kx10

45kx10

2 sets laterals

ezy bar curls

worked up to set of 60k plus bar for 6

preachers done

sat drinking a well deserved ice cold corona which will be followed buy chinese


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

this morning was

front squats

warmup then

60kx5

100kx3

140kx3

180kx2...pb was aiming for three reps but dont think i would of got it today

bench

60kx3

100kx3

140kx3....felt pain in chest here so stopped

core work

done


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fcuk bench off


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Fcuk bench off


cant mate got this sick idea of a 180 bench in 5-6 weeks time

lots of calories and its going i can feel it 140 x 7 felt easy other night

tren is my new best friend :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bench ***


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

what we training today ricky?

your lifts make me look puny as fook, but deca and test is calling in a few weeks so not so puny then!

my new gym has regular power lift meets ( end of every month) its just a bit of fun and to push each other through barriers apparantly, spoke to one of the guys this morning and he said to go along,as it will show me good technique and improve my lifts

but i aint too sure about going as i dont want to look a soft cvnt only squatting wee weights when some of them beats lift twice as much and more, do you think its worth a shot or wait until my lift improve drastically

squat 105kg 5x5

dead 140kg 5x1

bench 85kg 5x5

shoulder press 55kg 5x5

i recon i could go

squat 120kg 1 rep

dead 155kg 1 rep

bench 105 1 rep

shoulder press 70kg 1 rep

i know they aint big lifts, thats what worries me!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> what we training today ricky?
> 
> your lifts make me look puny as fook, but deca and test is calling in a few weeks so not so puny then!
> 
> ...


alright buddy

rest day for me with lots of cals and chilling haha

deffo go for it mate, will make you push harder in training to hang with the boys

I love training with ppl much much better then me always break pb's that way and learn alot

go for it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great fronties other week Rick and nice pb 

You had a rest week?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Great fronties other week Rick and nice pb
> 
> You had a rest week?


no mate just a **** time at the moment heads ****ed

some **** has robbed my powerlifting belt then injured my back

giving up for few weeks to be honest cant be fcked


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad times mate hope things pick up for ya .

Warriors like you don't stay down long .


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, take a few days off then I'm sure you'll be keen again, I had a week off last week abroad and I'm raring to go again after!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Hope things get sorted asap for you, don't let stuff get you down


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Come on Rick, its all a mind fvck game, hope the back eases up for you.

Can you drop the weight off and do some high rep sets, might fire up some fibres you forgot you had


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys lifes thrown a huge load of crap at me all in one go this last 2 weeks

today was preety rubbish off my head on cocodomal (sp) and other painkillers all day

also hardly eaten all week and weight is down alot tren was dropped about 10 days ago

bench

60kx10

100kx10

120kx3

140kx3

150kx3

160kx1

some light pec dec then had no energy left so went home


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good to see you on mate .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stay strong Rick. I'm struggling with yet another injury myself so I know how you feel. Keep the faith mate - good times lie ahead:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys will try lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry about your back mate. You have my sympathies. Mine goes a couple of times a year. It passes.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilli said:


> Sorry about your back mate. You have my sympathies. Mine goes a couple of times a year. It passes.


its sound now mate the painkillers were for a tooth infection the pain is unreal

had a good week guys highlight were.....

tue- beltless deadlift 250kx5 push press 120 for 3 sets of 5 reps

wed- beltless squat 220 x 3, then 5 sets of 8 on 180k

friday- strict press90kx5x5, then clos grip 140x5

having no belt is right pain but forcing me to get stronger in a way


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was

bench

60kx loads

100kx3

140kx3

160kx2...pb

140kx10 with pause PB

incline db

50kx10

50kx10

some preachers then done

- - - Updated - - -

tonight was

bench

60kx loads

100kx3

140kx3

160kx2...pb

140kx10 with pause PB

incline db

50kx10

50kx10

some preachers then done

- - - Updated - - -

tonight was

bench

60kx loads

100kx3

140kx3

160kx2...pb

140kx10 with pause PB

incline db

50kx10

50kx10

some preachers then done

- - - Updated - - -

tonight was

bench

60kx loads

100kx3

140kx3

160kx2...pb

140kx10 with pause PB

incline db

50kx10

50kx10

some preachers then done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

fck knows what thats all about


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats on the PB, heavy benching mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You fcuking animal 4 sessions in one day lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers lads got to eat more being ill killed my apetite

some big numbers to come soon me thinks when eating on


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

last night was light mess about really

deads

60kx5

100kx5

140kx5

180kx10

chins x 5

some light cable then home

bit fcked

just purchased 5k of whey and new belt and some more tren lol

fun should begin again soon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

More tren lol you like it then


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was

deadlift

60kx1

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

belt and chalk

270x1 easy

280kx1 easy

some machines stuff

hypers

good morning with 100k x 10 for 2 sets

hoping to get the tren next week so strength should go back up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats happening rick hows things ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> whats happening rick hows things ?


not abd thanks big man just been mega busy woth work first day off in ages so wuick gweld on here

just catching up mmate and heard you absoloutely smashed watfords so massive well done buddy will check the vids out asap :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

friday night was-

axl;e clean and press

60kx3

80kx3

100kx3

120kx3

140kx fail

strict standing barbell

90kx8 for 4 sets

close grip bench

130kx6 for 4 sets

pushdowns and extentions then done

- - - Updated - - -

this morning was first event session in ages went light but enjoyed it alot

yoke

220kx20mtrs for 5 sets

farmers 110kx5 sets

big fckin huge tyre not sure of weight but managed 5 flips for 3 ets and was totallu fcked lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good to hear your working hard rick and a good sesh you had in .

watfords was tough but loved it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was deadlifts

60kx1

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

belt and chalk on

260x5

t bar rows x 3

good mornings

done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Strong fella,nice


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers buddy means alot at the moment as focus is very bad


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy means alot at the moment as focus is very bad


We all have this mate,but the winners come through


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Imagine what you could do if you focused bro .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> tonight was deadlifts
> 
> 60kx1
> 
> ...


Do u warm up with few reps before them deads m8? Nice pulling btw!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u warm up with few reps before them deads m8? Nice pulling btw!


no mate always warmup with singles for deads always hae and feels right , sae lots of energy for working set

cheers buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Imagine what you could do if you focused bro .


cheers buddy i need to get my ass into gear or gear into my ass or both lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update

friday was

strcit standing militry

6 working sets at 90k

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was good session everything felt really easy i ate shedloads of food yesterday and rested up after an easy few hours in work

ifsa log clean and press

75x10

75x10

95kx3

105kx3

120kx1.......pb i think and felt really good left it there more next weeks for sure

18 inch deads

60kx1

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

260kx1

belt on chalk on

310kx1

320x1.........pb, more there i think grip held for 5-6 secs easy with no straps chuffed with this

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

also got my blue hearts in the yesterday and hoping for some tren again soon so should be fun


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solid ricker .


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Your going really well Rick,,,very impressed still.

Its a credit to you buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers boys felt good today hopefully get that drive and hunger back


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to see you back and a good heavy session after a little lay off keep it up Rick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Good to see you back and a good heavy session after a little lay off keep it up Rick


cheers fella means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

this week has been good..

monday-

bench

60kx1

100kx1

140kx1

170kgxfail sotter had to help just halfway up

thursday-

deadlift

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

belt and chalk on

300kx1..pb very pleased finally got this no straps felt comfy aswell but not too comfy haha

friday-

strict press

90kx5 fro 5 sest then light bodybuilding type session on delts


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

300Kg BOOM!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers tass means alot

didnt plan it just got to gym and felt strong as an ox knew it would go so took a chance, 310 in 6 weeks would be nice as im adding in tren so may be possible may not, somethings working well as my deads seem very good at the moment


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick udate guys, the dbol is helping alot as my apetite has gone crazy on it and can stop shovelling food in, only on 50mg at the moment aswell but they are blue hearts so very good stuff

been resting up today may shoot over for a log and squat session tmoz and try for a 125-10 log dependig on how feel tmoz


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice pulling you strong cnut


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Nice pulling you strong cnut


cheers mate don know where its come from lol

thought it was never gonna hapen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

350 next matey .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> 350 next matey .


that is a lifetime dream goal mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

300kg is awesome mate boom!!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> 300kg is awesome mate boom!!!!!


cheers buddy training is going really well as of late

today was

log clean and press

70kx6 strict

80kx6 strict

90kx1 strict

100kx1 strict

110kx1

125kx1 ...pb felt good 130 there for sure in week or two

squats

60kx10

100kx10

140kx8

180kx6

these were harder than they should be as i have neglected squats for ages but going to sort it from now again as i hate being weak on them

fronties

100kx10

140kx10

140kx10

leg extentions x 5

hammie curls x 5


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rickey ma boy! Long time! Looks like your damn good! Loving it mate !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Rickey ma boy! Long time! Looks like your damn good! Loving it mate !


cheers mate mean alot

training goin superb, dbol makes me eat like nothing ive ever known lol

310kg deadlift and 135kg log coming very soon watch this space for vids


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work Rick:thumbup1:

I'm the opposite to you lol. I'm neglecting everything but squats. I have a bit of a challenge on with Ewen at the moment and next year, if I can avoid injury, I'm going to really go for it again...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate mean alot
> 
> training goin superb, dbol makes me eat like nothing ive ever known lol
> 
> 310kg deadlift and 135kg log coming very soon watch this space for vids


Gonna be watching out for it mate! Oh and what other things you running along side the Dbol?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Gonna be watching out for it mate! Oh and what other things you running along side the Dbol?


dbol at 50mg a day for a week now mate and test enanthate

got some goodies on the way including tren which should really fire my strength up cant wait haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good work Rick:thumbup1:
> 
> I'm the opposite to you lol. I'm neglecting everything but squats. I have a bit of a challenge on with Ewen at the moment and next year, if I can avoid injury, I'm going to really go for it again...


cheers Ming cant wait to see your progress on the squats

I love them and really want a real big squat but neglected them alot

i would rather a massive squat then any other lift to be honest


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> dbol at 50mg a day for a week now mate and test enanthate
> 
> got some goodies on the way including tren which should really fire my strength up cant wait haha


Running 1g test, 500mg Tren & 500mg mast atm mate still doing Fusion labs has been my best blast to date!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers Ming cant wait to see your progress on the squats
> 
> I love them and really want a real big squat but neglected them alot
> 
> i would rather a massive squat then any other lift to be honest


Me too Squats are easily my favourite lift and then some. If things go well up to Christmas I might have a little look to see what the old guys are shifting these days

Keep the training going mate. Your lifts always give me a boost to keep going and not reach for the slippers:lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Me too Squats are easily my favourite lift and then some. If things go well up to Christmas I might have a little look to see what the old guys are shifting these days
> 
> Keep the training going mate. Your lifts always give me a boost to keep going and not reach for the slippers:lol:


thanks Mingster, judging by your training youve got plenty left in you yet fella

what sort of rotuine you following or planning on follwing for the squat goals?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> thanks Mingster, judging by your training youve got plenty left in you yet fella
> 
> what sort of rotuine you following or planning on follwing for the squat goals?


LOL. I was forced into it really, mate, as I injured my right forearm and couldn't do much upper body work.

I started off squatting 3x a week, but have dropped that to twice a week now. I have a heavier day where I work up to 5 triples with my top weight, although now I've cracked the 200kg barrier I've dropped that to 3x3. The second session is slightly lighter and I pre-exhaust my quads with 20 rep sets of leg press, then sets of 6 rep squats up until my heaviest set - 180kg last week - where I go for 10 reps. This is tough following on from the leg presses. I'll be going for 3x3 with 210kg and 1x10 with 185kg next week, and will keep going with this until I stall.

A few calf raises to finish both days and that's basically it.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sounds like a solid plan ming

if my job was so physically demanding i would squat 3-4 times a week


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> this week has been good..
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


HANG ABOUT!! Fecking awesome Rick!!! You've been saying its round the corner for so long and finally you weren't bsing :lol:

now the psychological barrier has gone I reckon you'll be able to chip away and get closer to your 350 target!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> HANG ABOUT!! Fecking awesome Rick!!! You've been saying its round the corner for so long and finally you weren't bsing :lol:
> 
> now the psychological barrier has gone I reckon you'll be able to chip away and get closer to your 350 target!


thanks mate it should of been there yonks ago but have been distracted

well and truely back on track now, the 300 has given me a new burst of motivation


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm the opposite to you lol. I'm neglecting everything but squats. I have a bit of a challenge on with Ewen at the moment and next year, if I can avoid injury, I'm going to really go for it again...


hehe yes Ming show Ewen the ole boy still got it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> thanks mate it should of been there yonks ago but have been distracted
> 
> well and truely back on track now, the 300 has given me a new burst of motivation


I can imagine a 300kg deadlift does that to you :lol: really pleased forya mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I can imagine a 300kg deadlift does that to you :lol: really pleased forya mate


thanks mate ive bust my balls for that lift for a while it really mean alot to get it

shame no vid but i assure you 310 is going and will be on vid


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

last night was deload deads and back

deadlift

60kx5

100kx5

140kx5

180kx5

t bar rows, some pulldowns

done

really ill this week so crap, breathing is very tight due to loads of crap bunging me up will probs drop training for a few days to be honest


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i reckon the tren is mainly to blame lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tren: great for strength, sh1t for health lol...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL no tren in me yet boys haha

only arrived yesterday and i aint touching it while i feel this sh!tty haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

and i must be very lucky i get virtually no sides from tren not that i notice anyway


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> and i must be very lucky i get virtually no sides from tren not that i notice anyway


im using tren extreme its got e a and mtren so used 1ml pre workout then i realized i was on 900+mg of tren , no fcuking wonder im out breathe all the time lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> im using tren extreme its got e a and mtren so used 1ml pre workout then i realized i was on 900+mg of tren , no fcuking wonder im out breathe all the time lol


that sounds like a beasty mix haha

crazy stuff tren but got to love it, i want to try m tren soi bad


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> that sounds like a beasty mix haha
> 
> crazy stuff tren but got to love it, i want to try m tren soi bad


its awesome stuff , as of next week im dropping tren to 400 and topping up with mtren prew .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tren sides were ok with me apart from cardio. I was keeling over walking the dog lol...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Tren sides were ok with me apart from cardio. I was keeling over walking the dog lol...


yes that the only side i got forgot about that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and laying in bed thinking SLEEP ffs lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw the 300 happen,good work,but how do you feel now?was it tren do you think?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

been off the journal as i have been a dirty natty scumbag

back on as of today so will update 

deadlifts from floor

100kx1

140kx1

180kx15

220kx10

tbar rows worked up to 6 plates for 12 reps

barbell rows 3 sets at 140k x 6 reps

done not stopped eatinmg today must of hit 8000cals and still going

feel good big gains coming up


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice comeback session Rick:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Nice comeback session Rick:thumbup1:


cheers Big man :thumb:

felt heavy as fck but hey ho should get back soon enough

got some new found head on me recently and big plans for next year, hangin with the big boys at wales strongest man, goal is just to not look to weak there lol

would like to hit 20 stone by then (june) probably not likely though who knows??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers Big man :thumb:
> 
> felt heavy as fck but hey ho should get back soon enough
> 
> ...


Stick with it and you'll definitely achieve your goals mate.

I'm toying with the idea of a competitive comeback myself next year lol. Like one of those heavyweight boxers who doesn't know when to quit


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Stick with it and you'll definitely achieve your goals mate.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of a competitive comeback myself next year lol. Like one of those heavyweight boxers who doesn't know when to quit


haha seriously though that would be awesome mate never too old imo and you still training better then most lads i know

give it a go mate i reckon you could suprise yourself


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> haha seriously though that would be awesome mate never too old imo and you still training better then most lads i know
> 
> give it a go mate i reckon you could suprise yourself


I'm definitely going to hit a 300kg squat, we'll see about the rest...

We both need to get a good stint in without injury or distraction. My training was going brilliant until this last week. Now I'm bed ridden with bloody shingles off the grandbairn and eating about 500cals a day ffs...

You've got to laugh or you'd jump off a cliff:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome back rick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm definitely going to hit a 300kg squat, we'll see about the rest...
> 
> We both need to get a good stint in without injury or distraction. My training was going brilliant until this last week. Now I'm bed ridden with bloody shingles off the grandbairn and eating about 500cals a day ffs...
> 
> You've got to laugh or you'd jump off a cliff:laugh:


300kg squat will be insane mate really hope you smash that


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> welcome back rick


cheers fella hope fully should be a good year 2013 for alot of us on here :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hope so mate .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah good to see you back Rick and a very solid comeback session!

What's with not posting when natty :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah good to see you back Rick and a very solid comeback session!
> 
> What's with not posting when natty :lol:


he didnt want weakness in his journal


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> he didnt want weakness in his journal


My journal would struggle a bit if I took that approach :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You drunk lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> You drunk lol


 :lol: not drunk was grinding some online poker till early. Sat night's xmas party was a different matter though :beer:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys been really ill this week and still not 100 percent but had to do some deads

deadlift

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

235kgx2

speed deadlifts

185kx3 reps for 8 sets

stiff legged deadsx3

bent over rowsx3

rev grip plldownsx3

gmx3

done


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

rick are u just doing 1 lift on each weight to save energy to move up to heavier weights at 1 rep each????


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

broch316 said:


> rick are u just doing 1 lift on each weight to save energy to move up to heavier weights at 1 rep each????


yes mate just wamring up the cns, no need to waste energy they dont mean anything

the stes after are the important ones


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> yes mate just wamring up the cns, no need to waste energy they dont mean anything
> 
> the stes after are the important ones


cheers im going to try this as i do 4 reps each weight so by the time i get to my max im foooked . been stuck on 220kg for bout 3 month and cant get past it so u reckon this is the best way to do it.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

broch316 said:


> cheers im going to try this as i do 4 reps each weight so by the time i get to my max im foooked . been stuck on 220kg for bout 3 month and cant get past it so u reckon this is the best way to do it.


dont think that would be the real problem

need to address where you weakness is on the lift and apply a programme to enure progress, also work speed ahrd this what helped me hit 300kg more than anything IMO


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> dont think that would be the real problem
> 
> need to address where you weakness is on the lift and apply a programme to enure progress, also work speed ahrd this what helped me hit 300kg more than anything IMO


Nice journal Rick bud

Agree, speed work is something not many do but even at 50% it builds lots of power, all my lifts went up after a few weeks of starting it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

just starting to play with the idea of pl'ing my self.

will pop in as much as I can

Maybe looking to compete next yr if I progress well enough.

Rick how tall are you and what's your weight?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> hey guys been really ill this week and still not 100 percent but had to do some deads
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


If that's being ill and not 100% i bow my head in shame, good going mate all the best for the new year. I can see it being a good one for us both


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Nice journal Rick bud
> 
> Agree, speed work is something not many do but even at 50% it builds lots of power, all my lifts went up after a few weeks of starting it.


cheers buddy, speed work is something i think is crucial in deadlift especially

hoping to get some chains and bands later in the year aswell


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> just starting to play with the idea of pl'ing my self.
> 
> will pop in as much as I can
> 
> ...


hey jim I would be a shyte powerlifter asd strenght is crap in bw terms, strongman prioriyy for now but would love to diet down and see if could be competitive in powerlifitng in the future

Im 6ft and currently around 18.5 stone, fat and watery as fck with eating crap for last year, starting a new diet this year as sick of feeling unhealthy

you would be very competitive in powerlifting with your lifts at your weight now buddy never mind after training for them

also unecer105 strongman is an idea pal


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> If that's being ill and not 100% i bow my head in shame, good going mate all the best for the new year. I can see it being a good one for us both


cheers pal i hope so got some very big comps this year and alot of work to do

hope training goals are well achieved buddy and 2013 treats ya well


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> hey jim I would be a shyte powerlifter asd strenght is crap in bw terms, strongman prioriyy for now but would love to diet down and see if could be competitive in powerlifitng in the future
> 
> Im 6ft and currently around 18.5 stone, fat and watery as fck with eating crap for last year, starting a new diet this year as sick of feeling unhealthy
> 
> ...


under 105k... that's good then as planned on adding a biting weight lol heaviest Iv been is 107k at 5.5" this is ok for deads and squats but any sort of sm event id struggle as can't get arms around the stones and other height disadvantages etc


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy, speed work is something i think is crucial in deadlift especially
> 
> hoping to get some chains and bands later in the year aswell


Deffo get some bud, i struggle to set up deads with bands as pull summo, kind of have to strap it over bar then use feet/bodyweight as anchor lol, works...just.

The MP bands have served me well tbh for the money, do fancy some chains too tho now.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers pal i hope so got some very big comps this year and alot of work to do
> 
> hope training goals are well achieved buddy and 2013 treats ya well


You'll do well coz you have the drive to do it. 2013 WILL be our year :wink:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

still bit under the weather and feel flat and weak

last night was

standing strict

barxloads

20kxlaods

60kx12

70kx10

80kx6

90kx3

just testing where my strength is at as lost a bit so need to recalculate a 531 routine for strict press

close grip bench

warmup

work sets was

100kx10

120kx6

120kx6

120kx6

120kx6

ezy bar extentions lgiht very strict for 3 sets of 15

done


----------

